# I don't understand the attraction of the ruffle 'yarns'!



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)

OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!

The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I have never tried to knit with it as i'm not into scarfs,what iv'e seen of it dosn't do much for me either. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have never knitted one or wanted to knit one either. Everyone says they knit very fast . If this is the case, what would I do with all these scarves? They do nothing for me either.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

with you on this one jessica-jean


----------



## Two Rivers Julie (Sep 10, 2012)

It is hard to knit, and I dropped the stitches a couple of times and they are very hard to find. But when I gave the scarf to my daughter for her birthday, she put it on right away and left it there. She really liked it! So all the pain of knitting it did not matter. Of course, the other two saw it and want one too! So now I have to knit two more!!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't get it either. I am not interested in making one of those scarves. I saw a huge bin of that yarn for sale at Walmart. I walked right past it.


----------



## JuliaCummings (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm 100% behind you on this one Jessica-Jean!

The yarn is pricey, and the finished product is (IMO) horrible! And it doesn't even look like it would function very well as a scarf!!! LOL! ....when the weather gets cold enough for a scarf, I want something a bit more substantial than a bunch of ruffles around my shoulders!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just watched the instructional video of that yarn and I agree with you Jessica jean. There looks little pleasure to be gained from knitting it.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

When I watched a video on how to knit with that it was why would I? I don't see how warm they could be or anything else. That is just me I would never use it.


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree My husband had an extended stay in the hospital and someone suggested that was the best type of project for tense times of life. Drove me nuts! Kept falling off needles, was ackward to do, and frustrating all around


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I have one skein that was given to me. I still haven't used it. 
I should probably just get it over with so I can give it away for Christmas.... anonymously so I don't get any requests for more.


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

We all have different tastes. For instance, I don't care to make afghans or animals, but I know others love them. As for the ruffle scarves - I made a couple, but because of the way I'm built, I didn't feel comfortable wearing them. My mother, however, who is much smaller than me, loved them and they look great on her. She doesn't wear them for warmth, but as an accessory. And yes, if any of my other relatives asked for one, I'd be out buying the yarn right now!


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

I've made several ruffle scarves, for myself and others. I wore one to a dinner with friends and the women just loved it. I sold mine and three more on the spot. I found it easier to knit them on very large needles, although I made a couple on vacation with small needles because that's all I had with me. I can make one in about an hour, much faster than a normal scarf. I buy the yarn when on sale or with coupons. I even found some at big lots in beautiful fall colors for a dollar! I'm hoping they sell at a craft show this weekend!


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

I have made 10 of the ruffle scarves for christmas gifts maybe some will like them others not so much. What surprised me was how warm they were. I wrapped one around my neck to test. Really they are for style not warm, but they are.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who "doesn't get them". I don't understand the appeal from either the making or wearing end. To each their own, of course, but I'll be glad when their moment as a fad is over.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a Fashion Accessory not a winter scarf. They are very feminine. They light up you facial features. They are all the rage right now. It's a fad! Granted they are difficult to keep the threads on the needles. There are many instruction on youtube. I learned that using circular needles is much faster and not so much ripping out. They can't fall off the needles. Once you get the hang of it it can really be fun. I've already made seven for my sister-in-law. She loves them and the fact that others ask her where she got them. She is a very stylist person and fell in love with them almost immediately. 
She is in her 70's, me too and I now am making some for my self.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a Fashion Accessory not a winter scarf. They are very feminine. They light up you facial features. They are all the rage right now. It's a fad! Granted they are difficult to keep the threads on the needles. There are many instruction on youtube. I learned that using circular needles is much faster and not so much ripping out. They can't fall off the needles. Once you get the hang of it it can really be fun. I've already made seven for my sister-in-law. She loves them and the fact that others ask her where she got them. She is a very stylist person and fell in love with them almost immediately. 
She is in her 70's, me too and I now am making some for myself.


----------



## berlinerkindl (Jul 14, 2012)

I have never tried it and don't know if I ever will. It just doesn't look easy to me. But somebody at our office made a scarf the other day and she said she likes the yarn. It looks gret on pictures but I don't know if I have the patience to work with that yarn.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who "doesn't get them". I don't understand the appeal from either the making or wearing end. To each their own, of course, but I'll be glad when their moment as a fad is over.


I'm in the same camp with you & JJ & the others who don't get it! I don't think they are all that great, I'll never wear the one I made to try out. It's just not a fashion accessory I'll ever wear and I do wear many scarfs/shawlettes. These just do not appeal to me. Maybe if I did wear it I could find someone who wanted it - I'd gladly give it to them.

I did make 2 of the skirts - for little girls I think they are cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw a demonstration at the LYS with the yarn and thought it was clever, but I wasn't interested in the scarves - I have a thick enough neck---don't need any extra material in that area!! However, I recently saw a cute little skirt with the ruffle yarn as an extra little flounce - it was really cute and since I have an 8 mos. granddaughter, I thought I'd use some of the yarn to make a skirt once she starts walking and is able to twirl around---that gives me a couple of years to figure it out!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't I instantly take to this yarn, but my daughter saw some and persuaded me to try it. I ended up making 9 for Christmas presents last year and all were very well received. This year, the same daughter had persuaded me to try the ribbon variant. And I have so far made 3 with yarn for another three to go.

I couldn't disagree with those who question the tactile quality of the yarn. On the other hand, I have found it to be quick and fairly easy to knit. The end result does have a certain 'Wow! ' factor and I tend to get credit for being really clever, credit which only knitters will know is quite undeserved. I don't personally own one of these scarfs, but those I have made seem to have given pleasure to others with minimal effort from me, so I am not going to be a detractor.


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

I've made 18 and can get one done in 1.5 hrs. have orgers for 6 more. some just love them, I wore one for a day and I'm happy with one and will give the rest away.


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

I personally love them. Here is a hint ...take a piece of cardboard or those foam sheets and cut in a circle..put on the end of the kneedles to keep yarn from falling off. Have made them as gifts,,,people LOVE them. They look awesome on your neck and believe it or not do ofeer warmth. Try it, this way and you might enjoy. I figured this little method out after I dropped off the needles right at the end Iimpossible to p.u stitches.).


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

They intrigue me ... I bought a skein of Sashay at Joann's - it was on sale. I have a 15 yr old (soon 16) niece and I think she'll like it. I just want to try one so I hope she doesn't ask for one in each color ... LOL
Yvette


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MrsO said:


> I have one skein that was given to me. I still haven't used it.
> I should probably just get it over with so I can give it away for Christmas.... *anonymously so I don't get any requests for more*.


Sounds like a plan! :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I made the first one for a pal who asked me to do it, as she cant knit. Since then I have made around 30 for her friends and mine. I would not wear it myself........I have done the ice samba, the big meshes, the chiffon ribbons.the requests keep coming in.

My taste is for a real scarf....wool and warm for winter. this is what makes life interesting...we all like different things.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

oh i love it..made 8 so far...hated first one..but then got wise and wrapped it around a toilet paper cardboard then put that on my paper towel holder and it was great did 2 a day....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I don't like 'em either... A big ruffle around my neck does nothing for me. If it did, I'd wear a feather boa! 

It's a trend. It will pass, that is, unless someone figures out a way to make teddy bears with it. Teddy bears sure saved "Fun Fur"...


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I think we all have different tastes in not only what we want to wear but in what we want to make, "to each his own". I am going to try one for the sake of trying one but it already will be going to my son's girlfriend if it works out.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I use a circular too,,,,,,,,,,,this is the easiest things one can ever knit. four stitches in garter stitch until the yarn is used up. A five year old could do it!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I love them. I have been getting a lot of request for Christmas gifts. People buy them off me right and left, young and older, age doesn't matter. I have had husbands coming up to me and asking if I could make one for them to give to thier wife. I think they keep my neck warm, I was surprised. So just give me the yarn and away I go.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't like working with it either, but my sisters love their scarves. I could not knit it, but was able to crochet it.


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

I had some trying moments last year, but the Y-Tube instructions made sense. I personally don't wear them. Yes they make beautiful accessory with suits and with shirt & pants. Great gifts and sale items for charities.


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I made one also and will not repeat it either. I am in fear it will unravel. I gave it to a good friend with a warning. It was a challenge as I bought it in Spain and the directions were un readable for me so I googled it. I still have one more skein so will give it tto someone for xmasgift...un knitted!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Love the little ruffle skirts made from this yarn, just wish I had a granddaughter to knit one for. But the scarves aren't for me but they are very pretty.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I must be the most 'out of fashion' person on the planet! Something might catch my eye, but once it has caught the eye, mind, and enthusiasm of so many other people I lose interest right away.
I am the most boring dresser around. I haven't worn 'frocks' since I was 18 ... except for one or two occasions when I saw a nice skirt/blouse outfit that appealed to me.
For me it has always been, slacks/blouse/jumper all day; long skirt/blouse/beaded jumper at night.
Totally boring.
However ... I do possess a large number of scarves [not those frilly ones] which have earned for me the title of 'The Scarf Lady' at my local Club.
Actually, I suspect I've gone right off-topic here, so I'd better shut up!!! lol


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I have never tried it and it does not appeal to me at all.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I have knitted a few scarves and liked the result but it is difficult to work with. I feel like you do but my pet dislike is fingerless gloves.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I am with all of you. I am definitely not a "frilly" person. I walk right past that yarn in the store. Glad I am not alone.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Comments are interesting each to their own. A friend had bought a skein and was told they were quick and easy. Came to me to show her how to knit it. Sat with her finally got it but boy was I frustrated. Told her I would never make one. Went to knitters Day Out and all of the shops at the market sold the yarn. Went to my LQS and there they were again. She also had a bunch on display and for sale. Decided to look into this again.Bought a skein (never say never) and went home. Ended up making up two - 1 for each granddaughter. Have friend who also wants one - Have yarn but socks are more interesting now. Granddaughters loved them. Did not enjoy making them. Yes it is very difficult to pick up dropped stitches they just melt into the knitted fabric. Hint: Use short wooden needles. Almost impossible to knit with long metal needles. and if you must put down make sure the stitches are pushed away from the tip and use a tip protector.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree, I don't like the plasticky feel of the so-caled yarn. It reminds me of fishing nets.


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

Out of curiosity I tried one of the ruffle scarves, using the Sashay yarn. It took me three tries to get the fool thing done....fell off the needles a couple of times LOL! I guess I did it because it was a challenge--certainly isn't the easiest thing in the world to work with, even though I opened it out and rolled it up!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, I agree with you! The colors are lovely but the darn things remind me of boas and that just is not my style. I'm a keep-it-simple kind of gal. However, some of my pals are working on them like mad to keep up with the requests for them.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who "doesn't get them". I don't understand the appeal from either the making or wearing end. To each their own, of course, but I'll be glad when their moment as a fad is over.


I'm with you there. I have a friend who loves them - she's welcome to them, but I (politely I hope) gave my opinion of them, and she replied "Well I won't make you one then!"
We remain friends


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who "doesn't get them". I don't understand the appeal from either the making or wearing end. To each their own, of course, but I'll be glad when their moment as a fad is over.


I noticed all my LYS's seem to have hundreds of the made up scarves for sale and don't appear to be selling well where I live. Maybe it's more popular in USA than UK


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

No its not my idea in fun I'm afraid, if I wanted a quick knit scarf I would judt use 10mm and 15mm alt knits up in no time.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I totally agree. I made one, gave it as a gift. She constantly gets compliments and suggested that I could make them to sell. I said no thanks...I hate working with that yarn. I did though make one for each of my grand-daughters but never again!!!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I got 2 sashay balls in a great sale out of curiosity. Started knitting a scarf and it drove me crazy! I didn't like how it was looking either. Then in another KP thread on Monday someone mentioned making it in crochet. Then with the second ball started a cowl in crochet with a K hook. That one was finished last night: much more enjoyable, looks pretty, and it's fast. I'll wear it today.


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

I think they look lovely.but i dont want to knit one


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

A fad...that's all.


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't get it either BUT I want to see the scarf! What about a photo in progress?


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

You and me both, I did 2, one knitted never again not even if you paid me. I tried the crochet version, maybe if the price is right and I haven't got anything else to do. It's a craze that will mostly pass like eyelash yarn for clothing.


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, I quite agree. Awful to knit with. And I do not like what they look like either.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree. I bought one to try, but it got on my nerves trying to work with it. A friend said roll it around a toilet paper tube, did that, it took most of the day. I wont ever buy any more. Too much trouble.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't get them either. A very good friend made me one for Christmas last year. It is in the drawer because I have nothing to wear with it...I did try it as a scarf on a cold day but it would seem that they are only for decorative purposes and not warmth, because I could not get it to sit on the cold part of my neck!! I might never wear it, but I'll never get rid of it, it is very pretty, and I do treasure hand made gifts that are given by friends.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've made several of these scarves and don't mind working with the Sashay yarn. It's not as fast as regular knitting but it's nice sometimes to work with other yarns as a change of pace. It's really not that bad once you get into the rhythm. 
The scarves when completed are eye catching and very pretty.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm with you there Jessica-Jean! Made one as a favor for a friend who had purchased the yarn and then did not want to make it herself. Had requests to make and sell a couple more. I told those friends, "I'll show you how and you can make your own--you do not need to know how to knit because it really isn't knitting." However, they are showey and many l-o-v-e them--to each his own!!


----------



## Maria1928 (Oct 10, 2012)

maria 1928.
I have made many of the ruffle scarfs for friends, some of the colours are beautiful.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I made one. I did not have any trouble, but my yarn experience is limited so it is all new to me. I made the scarf in one night and gave it to my sister. I hate things around my neck. I get too hot, and feel like it is chocking me.


----------



## kelleysaul (Sep 13, 2011)

Just like the surge of novelty yarns a few back, the yarn manufacturers need to come up with new things that will draw people into or back into the craft. I imagine lots of new knitters will purchase and catch the bug. Experienced knitters learn that finer yarns maake for much more lovely knits. We highlight the stitch work instead of the yardmen.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

did buy three skein at walmart on black friday. One I will make a scarf for a cousin who is undergoing treatment for cancer for the 2nd time in three years. Other two not sure but it will decide if I will ever buy it again.


----------



## Lisadick (Jan 11, 2012)

I wouldn't wear the scarf, but I'm tempted to make a ruffled skirt for my three year old granddaughter.


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't much like the scarves for wearing but since I sell at shows and others seem to love them I make them. They do get easier after a few and are decorative rather than warm. As long as they sell i will make them, then go on to the next fad. For myself I make things I would be willing to wear. Guess it's a good thing we all have different taste.


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

I have made about ten of them and can knit them up in a day, but I don't like to wear them myself. The trick is to unravel it and that way it stays flat. Good luck


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

This is one of the easiest scarves I have ever made; they are a fashion statement and work up very fast. The black and white ruffle scarf looks wonderful over a black dress or outfit. My pretty 16 year old GD came to visit me wearing the blue ruffle scarf I made for her and she looked striking in it. They are different; something new; that's all.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I made several last year. They do look good, I think, but not particularly warm though. Have to agree with you that "it really isn't knitting." It was awkward to knit and slow to do. That said, I could make one quickly, but seemed to spend so much time turning around from row to row. Not really my kind of knitting. I have several skeins still to knit that I bought at the beginning of the year, but keeping them in reserve in case I need a quick gift, as they are very popular.

Sue


cspaen34 said:


> I'm with you there Jessica-Jean! Made one as a favor for a friend who had purchased the yarn and then did not want to make it herself. Had requests to make and sell a couple more. I told those friends, "I'll show you how and you can make your own--you do not need to know how to knit because it really isn't knitting." However, they are showey and many l-o-v-e them--to each his own!!


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I've made two of them. The first one seemed awkward to work but turned out great. It was given to my best friend after she practically begged me for it. Every time she wears it, people stop her and admire the boa. I know this 'cause it happens when we are together while shopping. As soon as I am finished with a couple of other project, I will make one for myself.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

kelleysaul said:


> Just like the surge of novelty yarns a few back, the yarn manufacturers need to come up with new things that will draw people into or back into the craft. I imagine lots of new knitters will purchase and catch the bug. Experienced knitters learn that finer yarns maake for much more lovely knits. We highlight the stitch work instead of the yardmen.


I think that experienced knitters also make these because they like the result. Because they make an easy scarf does not mean they do not like to do intricate difficult patterns too. It's all a matter of everyone has their own taste. My personal favorite is lace knitting, but I love the result of a ruffle scarf and they are quick and cheap.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I got 2 sashay balls in a great sale out of curiosity. Started knitting a scarf and it drove me crazy! Then in another thread on Monday someone mentioned making it in crochet. I didn't like how it was looking either. Then with the second ball started a cowl in crochet with a K hook. That one was finished last night: much more enjoyable, looks pretty, and it's fast. I'll wear it today.


----------



## mrsoboab (Jan 29, 2012)

Just don't drop a stitch or you've lost it. I have done loads of these for gifts - I did one for myself and wear it at the neck of my best coat as it is decorative but that's all - somebody said to me last week 'You never knitted that, did you?' She was amazed when I said I had. I could hear the hint going in but I'm afraid these things are for times when I have to do lots of sitting around and can't work on a big pattern or a sweater. I've got one done for my Mum for Christmas to go with her favourite anorak. She'll be over the moon. When the fluffy scarves were in fashion, the whole family had them (they wanted them) - I never saw them worn so they all got relisted as not knitworthy and will never ever get anything knitted for them again. 
My friend knits stuffed toys - that's not me either - I would rather knit a sweater that someone is going to wear a lot than something that will be thrown in a drawer. The most knitworthy people in my life are my Mum and my partner as they both wear what's been knitted for them.


----------



## Isabel L (Nov 20, 2011)

Did it once because my daughter picked a color she wanted...... Been there .. too fiddly for me so. Isabel


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I totally agree with you! I hate knitting the scarves. Having said that...when my 2 older granddaughters looked at me with their beautiful eyes, I caved!! For them, it's a labor of love!!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

I've made many and my 16 y.o. nieces and their friends love them. They are a bit to get used to knitting, but not too bad. I guess the rewards of the girls loving them and thanking me outweighs the awkwardness of knitting them.


----------



## Divadoc (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm with you on this 100% !


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I have seen many people wearing them as an accessory, not for warmth. They can look nice but as for making one, I bought a ball, just to try it out. The next day I brought the ball back to the store. Just not my thing.


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

Was given a gift of two skeins. Had to make them up to give back to the yarn giver. Totally a PITA to knit!


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

I don't get it either. I would not like to knit with it (I have watched too many friends work with it) and I do not like the look of the finished project. Looks like someone is trying too hard to dress up. Sorry but - to each their own and this one is not for me.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

grandma jean said:


> with you on this one jessica-jean


Me too!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Doubt I will ever knit one, don't like the look of them, for myself, or on other people. Though I _do like pretty things. But these certainly do not appeal, and I've asked, and no one I know likes them, so I'm off the hook!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

A friend of mine wants me to knit her a bolero out of it....I love her but her taste is in her bum....sorry to offend


----------



## Green Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

I also am not into scarves - our climate just doesn't need scarves - too warm. BUT I do enjoy using this yarn for the other things one can do with it. I recently posted photos of an adult's shawl knitted up from this yarn, together with a toddler's skirt and beanie, and my granddaughter looks just great in that outfit. I have also done a beanie for donating to Chemo patients, and have been told that it is enough to lift the spirits of the patients; in particular the one who received it. Wont be doing many because, as you say, it can get rather expensive. It does slow me down, but I do so enjoy seeing the finished article, and the pleasure on the face of those who end up with them. So once again, it really is a matter of each to their own.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Laughing, sorry! I think the same of the black fur. You need binoculars to knit it!


----------



## Luv knitting (Nov 7, 2012)

I with all the others who don't like knitting theses scarves


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean I agree with you on this yarn,it's sure not fun to work with,I made one scarf and gave it away,not my cup of tea, but each to there own.


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

This yarn is pretty, but every time I try to make the scarf, I either drop a stitch into oblivion, never to be found again, or the whole thing jumps off my needles at some point. My yarn has been worked so much that it's starting to look ratty, and I still have gone less than a foot. What a waste of $ when I could have bought something that I could have actually used for a successful creation!


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

This yarn is pretty, but every time I try to make the scarf, I either drop a stitch into oblivion, never to be found again, or the whole thing jumps off my needles at some point. My yarn has been worked so much that it's starting to look ratty, and I still have gone less than a foot. What a waste of $ when I could have bought something that I could have actually used for a successful creation!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I like the ruffle scarves, it changes the look of a very plain outfit. I tried to make one, it made me so nervous I gave the yarn to a friend who has made and sold hundreds of them. Your post made my day!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who "doesn't get them". I don't understand the appeal from either the making or wearing end. To each their own, of course, but I'll be glad when their moment as a fad is over.

I agree. Not my style


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jessica Jean I am not a big fan of the ruffly scarfs. I have heard the yarn is hard to work with and I have chosen to stay away from it. I guess I am just a Plain Jane when it comes to knitting and yarn. I have seen it in stores and it really didn't call out to me.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I have made 5 in the past few weeks 3 of them last weekend. My GDs have given me colors to make for them. My youngest GD wore it to church on sunday and people were coming up to her telling her how much they like it. I have to admit the first one was kind of a pain but now i am use to making them not such a pain now.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

It's not my personal choice for a scarf either. If I am wearing a scarf it is because its COLD ....and being a Canadian when its COLD...all fashion sense sort of goes away and it is true comfort that we seek. 

As a former Montrealer, I sure cannot see myself ever wearing or making one of those.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

What I do like the look of is a row or two done with a ruffle yarn near the top of a bag, and on the KP photos a couple of days ago someone had knitted skirts for twins using ruffle and a plain yarn, again so the ruffle made frills in the plain knitting rather than spiralling round and round. 

My scarf started two years ago is still only about 18" long as it is so slow and boring to knit. Not relaxing at all. I think I will find a heavy plain colour to go with it and make a bag instead.


----------



## memeto5 (Nov 28, 2012)

I, too, was afraid to even pick up the ruffle yarn. Since I knit the European method, I hold the yarn in my left hand as if I'm crocheting using the left hand to pull the yarn over the knitting needle. My 14-year old granddaughter is into all types of scarves and really likes the ruffles as a novelty.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't made the ruffle scarf but did make a little ruffled skirt for my niece. Didn't like working with it either but the five year old loved the skirt


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I totally agree Jessica-Jean. I do not like working with it either. It's right up there with making potato chip scarves. I did not like them either.


----------



## SUNSHINE GAL (Jun 5, 2012)

I had an aunt send me one as a gift- I thought I would try it since she said she had knit a lot of them and liked doing it. So I bought 2 balls of the yarn in sassy colours -good thing too - because I liked the colours ,I forced myself to finish them. Not fun or relaxing.!!! Also I think they are for looks & not for warmth because I do get compliments on them when I wear one of them as a fashion accessory instead of a necklace.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I've not been interested either....I think it's because I like "yarn." I do know that if I made one and wore it, it would become a cottage industry at my house. That is what happened when fun fur yarn first came out!


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Ulrika, just noticed you are in Stouffville. I unlike the rest of you (lol) would like to give it a try. Im near Orillia, Ontario and have only seen 1 type of this yarn @ Walmart and they wanted almost $6 a ball! If it goes on 1/2 price some day I'll give it a try  Shannon


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I am with you. I walk right by those selections in the store. I am not even tempted to try it.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh Jessica-Jean, I am so with you on this subject. Don't understand the appeal, don't like the "yarn" and don't care for the scarf style. I taught a friend to knit and she made one of these, so excited, I tried to hide my chagrin, thinking I must be a "snob". Glad to hear others feel the way I/you do.


----------



## alonalena (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it is for people who have no imagination or skills to use something else. it is so simple and does not require any brain work for design or execution


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm with you Jessica-Jean. I did one out of curisoity, not relaxing or enjoyable at all, and I've been knitting a long time. My daughter liked it and asked me to make one for somebody. So I am, but I do not understand the attraction either.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have made 15 of them and one of the ribbon type. I also made 8 skirts for my ggd's. I enjoyed making them and used several different brands of same. I purchased size 9 wood dpn and glued a large bead on one end of two of them. They work well with this type of yarn for me. It is really great that we all have our likes and dislikes of different types of yarn and patterns. Keeps life interesting and even tho I am not into some of the patterns, I really enjoy looking at the finished product of some of the great knitters on KP. 
I used some of the ripple yarns from Sashay to Broadway, from $5,00 to $15.00 a skein. Some I liked and some I did not,but that was my own feelings.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

ForgetfulFi said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who "doesn't get them". I don't understand the appeal from either the making or wearing end. To each their own, of course, but I'll be glad when their moment as a fad is over.
> ...


This is probably true. Everytime we travel through England, my daughter says she feels under-dressed 
I have 2 balls of this yarn given to me. I don't care for novelty type yarns so never buy them.


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

Initially I thought the knitting was tedious. After I got the hang of it, it was kinda fun. Recently had family reunion and made one for each niece and sister. All loved them and one (a knitter) is going to buy her yarn!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I totally agree


----------



## IRatherBeKnitting (Nov 27, 2012)

Also have a bit of a dislike towards them too. I don't want to try to knit with it cause of the above reasons and I just think they don't look very attractive finished.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


You and me both, Jessica Jean... I don't understand the rage for them either. Personally, I think they're ugly (no offense to those that do... different strokes for different folks).

BUT, I had to learn how to make them, because I'm an on-call knitting instructor for Jo-Ann's Fabrics, and customers are dying to learn to make them. So, I had to make a sample for the store (they paid for my time, of course)... Now, the customer's are happy.

So, like it or not... I'm involved in the creation of these monsters.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

memeto5 said:


> I, too, was afraid to even pick up the ruffle yarn. Since I knit the European method, I hold the yarn in my left hand as if I'm crocheting using the left hand to pull the yarn over the knitting needle. My 14-year old granddaughter is into all types of scarves and really likes the ruffles as a novelty.


Yes, for children and young teens, I can see the attraction, because they resemble boas... BUT, not for adult women.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

fstknitter said:


> Haven't made the ruffle scarf but did make a little ruffled skirt for my niece. Didn't like working with it either but the five year old loved the skirt


Me too... I don't like the scarf, but I do like the ruffle skirt for little girls. I have the pattern, which I will be making for my niece's 3-year-old.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't mind knitting them or wearing. The twisting is a pain. I have gotten that down by putting a rubber band on the ball every so often and letting it hang. When the weather gets cold, i wear a scarf all day long. I have leukemia/lymphoma and keeping my neck warm makes my lymph nodes happy. I like them because they are warm, lightweight and not scratchy. Actually, I always get compliments on them.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

glad to hear I am not the only one that feels that way about that yarn. It irritated me to work with it but I finished the one m y son ased me to make for his wife. I gave it to him and told him never again do it your self.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree Jesica Jean I was right turned off when I saw a friend wearing one in white and make showed on it lol.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Saw lots of ruffle scarves at one of the craft shows I set up at. They were still there after the show so not much interest in them. I don't care for them either.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My friend liked one she saw on someone - so she and I went to the yarn shop and both of us purchased the colors we liked.

I got a wonderful red ... 

She called me and was very, very unhappy -- and her use of the expletive was so funny that I saved her message.

She finally purchased wood needles and swore she would never do another. Alas, she did about 5 for gifts.

She loved my red one -- and I did not look good wearing it - so she now has the red one and looks great wearing it.

I won't make another of those.


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

HI.

I'm with you. There was such a hype over this yarn so i bought two skeins. Finally tried it, its a UFO in the knitting basket. Not worth the money.


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


It's just a "fashion fad" and it, too, shall pass, but since they are so unusual looking, and many women love ruffles, they have been popular. I don't like making them, either, but the results are what matters.... There is one kind that knits up faster than the others, but it comes from Turkey, and I'm not ordering there any more, since the prices and rates have increased. I own just one, but have sold probably 3-4 dozen. After a while I ordered them ready-made, as they took me too much time to knit, and as you said, it was not enjoyable knitting; my profits went way down, of course. I think the craze is passing.....


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I must be the odd one out then. I like playing with the ruffle yarns. I use a pair of dpns with the coil needle holders on. Great project for waiting at school pikcup, music lesson, etc. I have a friend who does craft fairs and sell them there. The local PTA has been a good market as well.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

knit4zen said:


> Oh Jessica-Jean, I am so with you on this subject. Don't understand the appeal, don't like the "yarn" and don't care for the scarf style. I taught a friend to knit and she made one of these, so excited, I tried to hide my chagrin, thinking I must be a "snob". Glad to hear others feel the way I/you do.


You're not a snob; you have good taste for fashion.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

To each his own I always say. I made one for my DIL. Because of the wayt I'm built, I won't wear one. I went to a veterans dinner last Veteran's Day and saw a lady wearing one that coordinated perfectly with her sweater. It looked fabulous.


----------



## cpierson (Apr 28, 2012)

I was that way before I decided to try it. The first one took a long time and I wasn't relaxed, now I can do it much faster. I have made 7 in the last two weeks. I read on line to use a life line, which I do , and this has certainly helped. I move it up every six inches.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm with you. I've never had any desire to fuss with it.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

My LYS says it's not knitting, it's poking!


----------



## cpierson (Apr 28, 2012)

get it at michaels with a coupon


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i agree, i feel they are just a fad. they are fun to wear and i have actually sold several right off my neck while out to grocery. the first few i did, were very cumbersum to knit, however, after i decided to "open" the yarn and wind it on to a paper towel core, they became much easier. i do not buy the expensive yarn. usuallly red heart sashay and pay around $5 for a ball. i do make them for anyone that ask me they add color/interest to outfits and can be worn here in the south when its not very cold. i can now knit one in less than 2 hours, if need be. again, i think they are a fad, but i do think they are fun. happy knitting.


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

I don't get it either. We are at a lot of craft events, my husband is an author of 21 books, so we do these craft events. There are usually 6-8 different knitters with the weird scarfs that roll around on your chest and they sell them! Generally under $10. I was out of town doing a book signing and wondered into a high end store that sells them for $45!!! I think they add pounds to the body and I don't need to wear anything that adds the pounds! Plus, I don't knit to get something done in a hurry, I like to enjoy the process and the end results.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Jessica, 

I don't understand the attraction either. I can't seem to like them when I see the scarfs knit... But there is always a but with me. I saw a women the other day, very attractive, slender and well dresses. She had an autumn color ruffle scarf on. It was small in width and I must admit I did a double take. It really looked nice. Plus I saw one coordinated with a very nice yarn and there was a single ruffle within the small shawl and it was really pretty. So I still don't know where I stand on this one. 

BTW, I enjoy your posts to others. I always learn something from them, plus sometimes I get a little chuckle. I appreciate that. 

Daphne


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

there are different kinds of ruffle yarn and the one is very easy to knit with and very very fast My granddaughter loves her skirt and anything that pleases her pleases me.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

JuliaCummings said:


> I'm 100% behind you on this one Jessica-Jean!
> 
> The yarn is pricey, and the finished product is (IMO) horrible! And it doesn't even look like it would function very well as a scarf!!! LOL! ....when the weather gets cold enough for a scarf, I want something a bit more substantial than a bunch of ruffles around my shoulders!


These are fashion statements - not cold weather scarves


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I personally dont like the looks of them..personal choice...so Im with the nah sayers on this one...it could disappear and I wouldnt be upset...waist of fiber to me..


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't like it either. I have never tried it but don't like the look. It is too frilly for my taste. However, if you like it go for it!


----------



## Rigas girl (Jan 14, 2011)

I made a lot of them and it is fun. First one take me couple days but after i make more and more. I can do ruffle scarf for 1 hour now and it is fast and easy. Good luck and try more!!!!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the ruffled scarves! I made a shorter version and wear it with a brooch in the middle where it overlaps. I have received many compliments on it...most people can't believe it when I say I made it. I admit it isn't the fastest knitting, but with so few stitches on the needles, it really doesn't take long at all. And I know the younger gals really love them! To each his own!!


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I make alot of them this time of year, they are easy to make( i do a couple in one night) and people love them as christmas gifts around here. We wear a LOT of scarves!!! BBRrrrrrrr.lol


----------



## susan skipp (Jul 7, 2012)

I made a few for chrismas presents last year kept one for myself wore once to fussy for me it is stuck in a draw mwy give it to someone


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I find the yarns that are "mesh" style are tedious work; but then when someone sees them they want one so badly, I can't say no. As a nurse that works 12 hour shifts nights, I sometimes have a block of time to myself and work on them there. When the day shift comes in and sees them they go nuts. I have made over 30 of them for people and just seeing the joy and happiness it brings to them makes it worth it. Would I wear one? Yes, if I find just the right color and style for me. There are several ways to make them so one can customise it to their own style. that's just me though.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Thank you. It isn't always about us, isi it?


EIKnitter said:


> We all have different tastes. For instance, I don't care to make afghans or animals, but I know others love them. As for the ruffle scarves - I made a couple, but because of the way I'm built, I didn't feel comfortable wearing them. My mother, however, who is much smaller than me, loved them and they look great on her. She doesn't wear them for warmth, but as an accessory. And yes, if any of my other relatives asked for one, I'd be out buying the yarn right now!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree, the ruffles and pom-pom are a royal pain in the derriere. I tried it once and that was it for me!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Me too! i have never paid $11.00 for these. i always find great deals on them on line. they are definitly an accessory and not or warmth. I have lost track of how many i have made and sold.


Quilter Pam said:


> I've made several ruffle scarves, for myself and others. I wore one to a dinner with friends and the women just loved it. I sold mine and three more on the spot. I found it easier to knit them on very large needles, although I made a couple on vacation with small needles because that's all I had with me. I can make one in about an hour, much faster than a normal scarf. I buy the yarn when on sale or with coupons. I even found some at big lots in beautiful fall colors for a dollar! I'm hoping they sell at a craft show this weekend!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Someone dear gave me a skein and I will make the scarf although I have not thought it would be good for me as I am short, round and "bosomy". Short, round people don't have long, willowy necks. However, I have a lovely DIL who is tall, slim and has the neck I wish I had (although a neck like that might look funny on a short, round person)...... so I can surprise her with a gift, thanks to my dear friend.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I totaly agree with you Jessica Jean. I made the foolish mistake of buying a skein fo $6+, watched the tutorial and fumbled my way through about 12 inches of the stuff. At that point I asked myself "have you nothing better to do than frustrate yourself with something you will never use?" I pulled it out and knitted it as if it were regular yarn into a tiny purse that I gave to my friends 1 year old grandaughter who loved it. Lesson learned: stick with what you know and/or enjoy.


----------



## Barbara Spoo (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't understand them at all. There were some at our church's Christmas Bazaar. And people were grabbing them up. I would not make one--next year they will be "old stuff." Maybe then I could get some at the resale shop, just to ravel and make what I like. (Have to figure out what next year's HOT ITEM will be.)


----------



## PattiKT (Nov 24, 2012)

I've made more than several of the ruffle yarns. I prefer Starbella - more sturdy and easier to work with (about $6.50 per ball; Patons makes a really pretty one, but it's a bit more expensive - very sturdy & has teeny tiny pompoms and some sequins to dress it up). 
But Red Heart makes one, Sashay, for about $4.95 per ball and they are almost as pretty - at least I haven't had any complaints. 
I've knitted and crochet them in several different patterns. I've even done 2 colors together to make something different, and have put ribbon yarn with the ruffle. I by far prefer to crochet (have same problem knitting as everyone else) them and have been able to adjust a really easy pattern that works up in about 2 - 3 hours and is the prettiest design according to family and friends. I'm attaching the pattern for anyone who wants to use it. Just remember the pattern is very subjective - you can wrap as many "railroad tracks/ladders" as you want and put as many chains between the ruffles that look good to you. Hope you like this.

There are also patterns for purses, and decorations on sweaters.


----------



## Gabby knits (Sep 9, 2012)

Not fun at all to make...(too stressful trying to keep the stitches on the needle) but I wore one to Thanksgiving dinner and ended up promising to make several for the other women there!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

First of all, if one wears simple clothes, they add a bit of color. On the other hand, I dress like a bohemian quite often and the colors in the scarves pick up the colors in my clothes. Second, I live in a warm climate so knitting heavy scarves is not for me. Third, they are extremely lightweight. Fourth, if you knit with a large enough needle and get the RIGHT KIND of ruffle yarn, with the larger holes on the top, they take so little time to put together. I do not want to keep counting so that's it for now!!!
WOW, what a response you received to your topic.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

There is one such yarn that I have used...and I LOVE it....Rowan's Kidsilk Creation....the pattern is on the label....it's very fast..very easy...lovely...and produces a scarf for about $25.....
julie


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree! I don't get the ruffle thing


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

I am not a fan either.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


I have made several of these, my grandaughters 8 year olds(!) love them. They are not fun to do, not that fast & I won't be making more - a passing fad, just like eyelash scarves!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats funny... I made one.. Loved the results!!! but couldn't get it done fast enough. I didn't have any troubles with it I just didn;t enjoy it.. I'm glad there are those who do enjoy makeing them for those that really love thier scarfs.. but for me it wasn't something I would do again.. unless asked of course.. but not by choice..


----------



## kelby03 (Nov 20, 2012)

I love it.. Send it to me


----------



## Roekie (Jun 22, 2012)

I've never felt any desire to try one of those.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I decided to try one. Made the mistake!!!!!! of using regular yarn. My gd saw it and wanted it so I continued on with it. By the time I finish it it'll be fit for the Hunchback of Notre Dame. Good grief!!! I have a friend who wears the properly done ones as an accessorie and they look lovely on her.


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

Everyone has their own tastes, being socks, sweaters, blankets but I do all kinds of scarves using mohair, angora,silks rayons linens etc as well as the mesh yarn. I have used all brands of the mesh and cant make them fast enough, come close to selling out at the 4 Christmas fairs ..have 2 Fairs left. I can make 2 a day and that is not sitting for 8 hours straight...Right now working on Katia Ronda...just love it..will be making a couple for ME...


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

My four daughters and granddaughter got some and love them. I also made the ruffled skirts for two granddaughters and they love them. However, I won't ever knit a shawl or make an animal. To each their own.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

The little girl ruffle yarn skirts are cute.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


Oh, well, if it's getting on your nerves, don't do it... knitting should always be fun. And working with this type of yarn is obviously no fun to you - I see you are in the situation I am when I like the colors of some wool-containing yarn and start working with ti... with gloves and facial mask. No fun at all.
So my advise is - simply don't do it.
I should listen to my own advices from time to time... :mrgreen:


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I have never knitted one or wanted to knit one either. Everyone says they knit very fast . If this is the case, what would I do with all these scarves? They do nothing for me either.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I've made at least a dozen of these and have 3 more waiting to be made. I've given them as gifts (well received & used) and taught sworn enemies of knitting how to knit them (odd introduction to knitting, but at 80yrs old my mother is not to be disobeyed, and my sisters [who have never wanted anything to do with needlework], are making them for their co-workers as christmas gifts). They are surprisingly warm, and the colors are a lovely accent, no need for a necklace. To each their own


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

I have made several of these also. I like how they look, but, I did not enjoy making them either. I will probably not make any more of them. They are not enjoyable knitting projects. On the upside, they are quick projects for gifts.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


I agree with you on the fun part. I thought it was me (I). It was annoying. But, I must say, I like their looks in a pretty color with a top to go with it. Only made three.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


Ahah another person who agrees with me that those yarns are the pits. Cannot see the attraction. Try making a Kelp Forest shawlette with the stuff. Goes a bit better and I think looks better. Would look even better if I could get the center right. Pattern for that free on ravelry.


----------



## ladybug48 (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree 100%! I gave away 2 balls just yesterday.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


I loved it when I first saw it at a Sheep and Ewe Stall at the VF knitting live show. The woman showed me how to work it up simply and I went home all excited.

Frogged a zillion times cos I kept dropping stitches and couldn't see clearly to pick them up. Finally finished it looked a tad cheap so ...well honestly I am looking at making a skirt for my neice. But no it is not a favorite thing at all.


----------



## Tracy7913 (Sep 7, 2012)

Cute on the right person, but can't imagine knitting with it. Made a little blanket out of boucle yarn when pregnant with A and HATED knitting with it! Never used the blanket much either!


----------



## Jennyanydots (Aug 16, 2012)

I am really only a beginner as a knitter. By beginner, I mean I can knit a row! I am only a beginner at crocheting too. But, I am having a lot of fun with the ruffle yarn. I crochet it. It goes so fast! I can get 2 or 3 scarves from one skein. I don't make them very full and I don't make them really long (40-45 inches). I usually cast on about 6 holes and just go into every other hole. I can do one in an hour. I like them more as an accessory, almost like a necklace. They look great if you pull them thru a scarf ring or put a pin on them. Someday I hope to be a "real knitter!"


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jennyanydots said:


> I am really only a beginner as a knitter. By beginner, I mean I can knit a row! I am only a beginner at crocheting too. But, I am having a lot of fun with the ruffle yarn. I crochet it. It goes so fast! I can get 2 or 3 scarves from one skein. I don't make them very full and I don't make them really long (40-45 inches). I usually cast on about 6 holes and just go into every other hole. I can do one in an hour. I like them more as an accessory, almost like a necklace. They look great if you pull them thru a scarf ring or put a pin on them. Someday I hope to be a "real knitter!"


Good for you! I guess new minds are quicker to absorb new things

:XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i don't see the beauty in the skirts either.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I have made ruffle scarves for friends and the love them. Rather make ruffle skirts, made a ruffle little girls purse and experimented with a baby ruffle hat

I guess I forgot to take pictures of scarves. One was different colors of dark blues and looked great with jeans or denim jacket


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


I haven't tried to make a scarf but people I've talked to said they are so easy and quick and at a recent craft sale I went to there were loads at one stall $45 each ... The average going price seems to be more like $15-20.
I have made the skirts and love doing those so if you have any little girly girls to knit for they would love one ... I've not used your brand .. Just Sashay and Starbella... No time to attempt scarves yet .. Too busy with Hello Kitty,owl and cupcake hats


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i started one for my daughter in law with the idea of also making one for the other one......they are simple girls and i think it is too floo-floo.....so putting it away and will give it to a friend who sells her stuff in a booth. not worth my time right here at xmas time!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just finished 19 of them and loved doing it. I seen a video on crocheting them and can make one in about 30 minutes. I don't remember where I seen the video, but think if you googled "crochet a ruffle scarf quickly" Or something like that you may find it. Sorry.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Knitwitgma said:


> I have made ruffle scarves for friends and the love them. Rather make ruffle skirts, made a ruffle little girls purse and experimented with a baby ruffle hat


Ooh the skirt for your GD is fabulous. Now you have my brain spinning. That would go so nicely with the cardi I am doing. Any particular pattern? Wow!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> I have made ruffle scarves for friends and the love them. Rather make ruffle skirts, made a ruffle little girls purse and experimented with a baby ruffle hat


Ooh, now I like the scarf you made for yourself. Different way of working the stitches. How did you do that one.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

EIKnitter said:


> We all have different tastes. For instance, I don't care to make afghans or animals, but I know others love them. As for the ruffle scarves - I made a couple, but because of the way I'm built, I didn't feel comfortable wearing them. My mother, however, who is much smaller than me, loved them and they look great on her. She doesn't wear them for warmth, but as an accessory. And yes, if any of my other relatives asked for one, I'd be out buying the yarn right now!


I agree with you, they are not meant for warmth. I have seen ladies wearing them and they look lovely.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I've made 2 scarves with it and haven't had any problems.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a love/hate relationship with those scarves. They are a pain to knit, but I love the way they come out. I have given away several and even sold a few. Everyone whom I've knit for loves them, too. I have a few more skeins that I've picked up on sale at Hobby Lobby, but can't get motivated to make more just because it's not like real knitting.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

A friend told me it was a "bear" to work with so I have not and will not buy any no matter how pretty the scarfs are.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

I just knitted a ruffle skirt for my granddaughter and she loved it. Since I'm not too thrilled about the look of the scarves, I was thrilled to see how pretty the skirt turned out!


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

Quilter Pam said:


> I've made several ruffle scarves, for myself and others. I wore one to a dinner with friends and the women just loved it. I sold mine and three more on the spot. I found it easier to knit them on very large needles, although I made a couple on vacation with small needles because that's all I had with me. I can make one in about an hour, much faster than a normal scarf. I buy the yarn when on sale or with coupons. I even found some at big lots in beautiful fall colors for a dollar! I'm hoping they sell at a craft show this weekend!


Wow! You must be a really fast knitter because it takes me days to get a Sashay scarf finished. What's your secret? Of course my arthritic fingers slow me down but I just can't knit that fast. Would it be quicker to crochet them? I have several skeins of ruffle yarns I would dearly like to get done up quickly.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> Knitwitgma said:
> 
> 
> > I have made ruffle scarves for friends and the love them. Rather make ruffle skirts, made a ruffle little girls purse and experimented with a baby ruffle hat
> ...


I bought the "yarn" at LYS ...but it is like a tube with just openings on the end. You can either crochet or knit along one of the ling sides to gather it up and turn in the ends ...took about 1/2 hour. Decided to keep it for me.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

AMEN, and AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

I so agree. That yarn, if you call it yarn, is a pain in the but to work with and I would never make or wear one of those frilly scarf things.. HOWEVER! I've made 3 of the ruffle skirts for girls. They love them! And, they are cute with tights or leggings.


----------



## cckid (Nov 8, 2012)

I think that fad has run out!! We recently had a craft sale & two ladies had tables with all curly scarves ,one was priced @ $15, the other @ $ 20.00 they sold some, but not a lot. There is another sale this weekend & I'll be interested to see how it goes.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

ForgetfulFi said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who "doesn't get them". I don't understand the appeal from either the making or wearing end. To each their own, of course, but I'll be glad when their moment as a fad is over.
> ...


When I was on the Isle if Wight about 4 years I saw this yarn for the first time .. It just seems to have caught on here in the US


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I have four daughters/daughter in laws and five granddaughters. They love them. I made 22 scarfs this summer. They are hard to knit right off the skein. I unwind them, and check them very carefully for mill knots (learned the hard way). Then I iron the skein flat, and wind in on a wide piece of cardboard. While this all takes time, it makes knitting easier and a lot faster. My girls love them, they dress up an outfit. I only buy when they are on sale, clearance or have a coupon. Like you said these are not for me, I still like wool, cotton or linen, but the younger girls just love the look.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have made 2 for my DIL---she loved them. I didn't love making them, though. It's a pain to keep stretching out the yarn. I would make another if she wanted it, but I wouldn't volunteer. 
I think your idea of ironing them flat would be the answer to making them easy to work with.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

msdotsy1 said:


> Knitwitgma said:
> 
> 
> > I have made ruffle scarves for friends and the love them. Rather make ruffle skirts, made a ruffle little girls purse and experimented with a baby ruffle hat
> ...


I just kind of fake it...cast on however many stitches I think I will need for the size I need using any DK yarn. Knit 6 or more rows just limping enough so the first row of ruffle yarn brushes the bottom of the skirt. I use garter stitch as you cannot see it any way. Then do a row of knit 1 stitch of DK yarn and pick up a loop of ruffle yarn ....across the row. Next row knit the DK stitch and ruffle stitch together. Then knit another. 5 or 6 rows of DK garter stitch and then the two rows with ruffle. Repeat until you have the length you need. I then switch to st st for several rows until I have enough to turn over the top edge and run an icord through to tie to fit the waist. Hope this makes sense.

I have to make one more skirt and one more purse among other things before Christmas. Have fun.


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

I've looked at the "yarn" and it doesn't look like it would be fun to knit with. However, I think the ruffle skirts for little girls are cute.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

cullenbe said:


> A friend told me it was a "bear" to work with so I have not and will not buy any no matter how pretty the scarfs are.


They are very easy to make as you only are working with six or seven stitches


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have never liked them. In just my liking I think they're cheap looking.

josiehof


----------



## raysdtr (Oct 23, 2012)

I acquired a ball of this yarn and knit it up out of curiosity. It was not fun to work with but every time I wear the scarf I get many compliments. I have now knit four more for GD Christmas gifts as the teenage girls are never without scarves around their necks.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am making several for Christmas gifts as requested, I like to wear scarves myself this style is too bulky for me. As far as knitting them I have found the difficulty varies with the different brand yarns. Also the color plays a big part. I am currently knitting with Rocio by Katia, I am on my second one and they are beautiful. But the main color is black and it is hard to see the stitches. I dropped a stich and could not find it. I was almost finished so I just took a needle and thread and stitched the general area, hoping for the best. 

I do have ruffle yarn that I bought on sale before I actually made one. I will probably never make them and use the yarn for swaps or something. There is a pattern for a shoulder bag or pillow that I like. I wish I knew a little girl to make a skirt for, we have all boys!


----------



## NanMurray (Nov 16, 2012)

I love the ruffle yarns and have in the last 3 months made 20 of them. I can make one in an evening, They are quick and easy and I have sold several and am giving the rest for xmas gifts. I am 82 and have cataracts and cornea dystrophy so cannot see very well so it cannot be all that difficult to knit surely.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't get it either they are pretty but... I noticed a co-worker who I just made a cowl for admiring them on people coming through so I told her if she wanted to buy the yarn I would make her one and she said no I don't think so I like my cowl!!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

jemima said:


> I agree Jesica Jean I was right turned off when I saw a friend wearing one in white and make showed on it lol.


Sorry should have put Make up


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, Jessica-Jean really opened a Pandora's box here! How lovely to see all the ruffle scarf haters come out into the open and realise that one is not alone. These scarves are generally the uniform of the post, post menopausal in the south of England, and very last year. The best place to get them now is in the reduced bins of charity shops where even they find it difficult to shift them for 50p (80 cents). I say keep to the classics and knit things that will last several seasons.


----------



## lorraineteaneck (Jul 3, 2012)

People love it. I have taken it off and given it to people
You'll love it.
Lorraine


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

It is slow to work with and I made about 10 of them 2 yrs ago for xmas presents but, although you see them everywhere and so many people are making them, I never see anyone wearing them!


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I made 10 or so for gifts a couple of years ago but, although the yarn choices keep growing and people keep making them and you see them everywhere, I never see anyone wearing them!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am with you. That type of scarf doesn't interest me. Don't want to offend anyone, but I always think of a clown collar or that high ruffled things they wore in the 16th century! can't get the image out of my head. I am not a big scarf wearer anyway. I like the potato chip scarves, the look seems softer to me, and short rows are fun for me.
The colors however, that the ruffled yarn has are gorgious.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

We sell loads of them from the Senior center gift shop and sold lots at the church bazzar. They are acent pieces not warm scarves. I found knitting on 16 inch circular bamboo eliminated the stich drops.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm with you on this one. Fortunately, I bought mine for a dollar and used a crochet hook, but there is nothing fun about making these. I'll finish what I have but then I am done.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

My experience has been very positive. Knitted several already - it is a hit among my groups here in Honolulu. Also did a few for the Toastmasters conference and they had the highest bids of all that I donated to the silent auction. It is like everything else - some people like it and some people don't. To each his/ her own right?


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


 Amen to that! I too knitted one skein of the asty stuff that was a gift. I have worn the dang thing about twice. Colors are nice...but I prefer real scarves. Joan 8060


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup, I'll join the "I-don't-get-it" club. I like frilly things but these scarves just haven't appealed to me. That and a lot of the color combos just don't trip my trigger either.

Kudos to you who knit them and love them! It's just not my thing...


----------



## Patchat (Nov 28, 2012)

I have been knitting the ruffled yarns into scarves,purses and now skirts.


----------



## smee2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I must admit I have a couple but don't wear them often. They are an accessory to dress up an otherwise plain sweater. I use a stitch holder (like a large safety pin) as a lifeline as I've had to start over if I drop a stitch. Also I would make future ones a little narrower so they don't look like ruffled collars. They're still being worn but not as much as last year.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have made several of these on my loom and it is time consuming. They are not worn for warmth , more for an acessarory. Those who I have given them to wear them a lot and love them. I personally don't think I need one but it makes others happy and that makes me happy. I think the finished product is pretty. some to the yarns are pricey but there are some that are under $5. JMO


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree with you,I don't like them eitherI much prefer knitting a nice wool scarf


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have only made one (for my DIL who absolutely loves it), and I found that a LIFELINE was a must. Otherwise it is nearly impossible to keep your work from unraveling if you drop a stitch, which I did several times. Since there are not a lot of stitches involved, I was able to use a small stitch holder instead of weaving a piece of yarn through the stitches, and that worked very well. I also had a problem keeping the right hand stitches from slipping off. I had to keep that needle pressed against my body, and that worked although it is a bit awkward. The suggesionn that someone made to use a circular needle sounds like a brilliant idea! 

I agree that it is a trendy fashion statement for the younger bunch, so I don't intend to make one for myself!


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

One thing that I found helpful and useful was to wrap the yarn around the cardboard tube that is left at the end of a roll of paper towels. Place it on a paper towel holder and knit your scarf from there. It works up in about 2 hours and no dropping stitches. They are quite pretty and I think are for looks, not warmth.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I was thinking of making them for my girls and we saw some in a gift shop and both of them said they hated them. Thanks be that I didn't make them one. would have been a huge waste of everything.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't make them the "regular" way much... More like...


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I love them. I find them different and fun to knit with and I get a scarf in no time at all.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

JuliaCummings said:


> I'm 100% behind you on this one Jessica-Jean!
> 
> The yarn is pricey, and the finished product is (IMO) horrible! And it doesn't even look like it would function very well as a scarf!!! LOL! ....when the weather gets cold enough for a scarf, I want something a bit more substantial than a bunch of ruffles around my shoulders!


It is not suppose to be a scarf for warmth, just more of a fashion accessory, although not for me either. I don't like stuff like that around my neck. I can't even wear turtle neck sweaters, I think because I have a short neck. I did use starbella yarn to make my grand daughter a skirt and it looks really cute on her. She is 4 and loves it. I found it easy to work with, but probably won't ever use it again.


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

farmgirl said:


> I love them. I find them different and fun to knit with and I get a scarf in no time at all.


Beautiful variations! Do you have a pattern for the scarves that you would like to share?


----------



## cshoresknits (Aug 13, 2012)

I have made lots of the self-ruffling scarves only because I had so many people on my Christmas list last year who liked them. Once you get into a rhythm, they go very quickly. I had trouble making the beginning and end look finished so I usually add a few beads or some other bling. I personally don't wear them. The use I can advocate for is baby stuff. It is a very quick way to ruffle the bottom of a pair of tights or baby girl panties or add a row or two of ruffles to a crop top or hat.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, all are entitled to their OPINIONS!
At first I didn't think I'd like it - it takes me a while to warm up to new fashions! - but now I must say: I really do love my scarves! - yes! I've made 2 for myself! and several for gifts - and those people loved them too. 
And contrary to *rumors* it is not a difficult yarn to work with-it's very forgiving - you don't have to be *exact* - so that makes it easy to work with. 
[NOTE: I'm referring to the Red Heart Sashay yarn - I have not used the other brands that are also available.]
Now I'm planning on how to reduce the size and make one for my grand-daughter - when I do, I'll share a photo- [but don't expect I'll get to it til the first of the new year] - 
Thanks to you ladies who hate it - that leaves more in the stores for us who DO like it!!! 
happy knitting to all ~
'Life is too short to knit with ugly yarn' -
someone said that, I don't know who - 
but I take it to heart! And you can too!


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have found that if you use 2 dpt. bamboo needles w/a stopper at the ends, you are less likely to lose the stitches. Then when putting it down for awhile, you can put the other stopper on the other end of the needle holding the stitches. As for finding lost stitches, it is hard, no doubt about that, lol. The easiest I've found is to go down a ruffle or two (or however far you need to go) and pull down then you can see the stitches and pick them up.
Hope this helps.


----------



## cshoresknits (Aug 13, 2012)

How do you make the start and end look finished? They really do knit up very quickly which is very handy for gifts. For your granddaughter, you could try knitting a scarf from a different yarn and adding ruffle pom-poms on the ends.


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am on my third one. The first one was a pain in the but. Just didnt want to ruffle at all. (I still say I had a bad skein of yarn lolol) but I finally got it. The second one went a lot faster and worked just fine. This thrid one seems to be moving along too. I did try it on the loom but for me it seems to be a little harder to do and not fast at all. I dont wear scarfs but my friends do. I am always loking for something new to try and sometimes it gets me into trouble. lol It allo depends on the person. But they are funn for me now once i got the hang of it. Next step is to try to crochet it.


----------



## cshoresknits (Aug 13, 2012)

I knit all of mine on bambo DPNs. It is much easier if you use needles that aren't slippery and the project fits in your purse.


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

grandma jean said:


> with you on this one jessica-jean


me too


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I agree, don't care for the way they look


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

These have never appealed to me, either!


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree with the majority. I don't like them either. Have seen a few people wearing them, and I thought they looked awkward, and got in the way when they tried to eat (it was at a community dinner). I get the Mary Maxim books and they are full of them. I'm happy for those who loke them, but hope I don't get one for Christmas!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I just finished my first ruffle scarf. I looked at more yarn to make one for my mother in her colors but couldn't buy it. I agree with Jessica-Jean; it was not relaxing or fast or fun to make. Probably will wear the scarf some day. I make jewelry and usually would rather put on a necklace than a decorative scarf, though I keep making them. Like something easy and mindless I can pick up while watching TV.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

alonalena said:


> I think it is for people who have no imagination or skills to use something else. it is so simple and does not require any brain work for design or execution


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


Robin Redhead said:


> My LYS says it's not knitting, it's poking!


Exactly!


pt said:


> ... I don't knit to get something done in a hurry, I like to enjoy the process and the end results.


That's it! I've finally found my 'label'; I'm a 'process' knitter!


gmcmullen said:


> ... can't get motivated to make more just because it's *not like real knitting*.


No, it's not real knitting at all!


----------



## SBS (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone have any other patterns than scarfs for this yarn?


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry, they are easy, fast and everyone wants several.


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a UTube video of the ruffle scarves by a man who says to just make a knot on the end and tighten it up under the ruffle, cut the end. You don't even see it. I've done it on all of mine.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

If I ever "went missing" I'd be described as: blue eyes, ash blonde-blonde & white hair, short, hefty and wearing jeans, clogs and a tie dyed t shirt. Definitely not a ruffle-type person. LOL! Can't see why the ruffle scarves are so popular, but to each his own.


----------



## cshoresknits (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll check it out because I still have several balls of self-ruffling yarn. Thank you. I get more practical information from this site.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Agreed on all counts; I didn't bother to finish one I started when the yarns first came out. It's one of those fads, I guess.


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am so glad this came up. I am not alone in wondering why I would want to knit one or have one. Being a process knitter as opposed to a product knitter, I don't tend to like a project that is in and out in a day. I do admit to getting side-tracked from really large projects. 
On the other hand, many of my friends just love the scarfs and many people seem to buy them or like getting them as gifts. We are so wonderfully various in our likes and dislikes.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I couldn't agree with you more. I bought one ball of ruffle yarn cos I liked the color and texture. Months later, I made a scarf out of it. As you said, it was NOT relaxing. It was frustrating and annoying. I definitely won't make another one.

A friend of mine wears scarves, and I think she'd like this. I'm going to send it to her for Christmas.

Hazel


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I walked into a restaurant this morning wearing my ruffled scarf, and a women sitting nearby asked if I made it. when I said yes, she said will you make one for me? I've never seen the woman before. After a while, she asked me if I needed the restroom. My look prompted her to respond "if you did, I would steal your scarf" When she left the restaurant, she said "Well, if you want to disappoint my daughter, I guess that's your problem!" As I said before, I have never seen this woman before!!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have made a couple of these scarves from the ribbon yarn and did not enjoy the making of them, either. I have a ball of the ruffly yarn which I have re-done at least three times already and do not like the way it looks. This is a fad that I predict will not last very much longer.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I do not get the fuss over these scarfs either...
Picked up a skein of Sashay with a 40% off coupon to try and figure out what I was missing.
Figured out I was not missing much lol

To each his/her own, but these are not for me.

The first one went to my sister in law, then I had to make a second and a third one requested by a cousin and a niece. I would pretty much do anything for these people, so I did not mind making the scarfs for them.
My fear now is that as they start to wear them I will get more requests....ugg! lol


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cathy60 said:


> There is a UTube video of the ruffle scarves by a man who says to just make a knot on the end and tighten it up under the ruffle, cut the end. You don't even see it. I've done it on all of mine.


I did this also on two of the scarfs I made.
Had tossed them in the washer & dryer (on low) without realizing I had not sewn in the ends. duh?? Put them aside to sew later and forgot about it. I brought them to Thanksgiving to give to the people who had requested them. Took the scarfs out of the bag and saw the ends hanging down. whoopsie... So I just quickly made a knot & tightened under the ruffle and it worked.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't "get it" either.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

jersgran said:


> I walked into a restaurant this morning wearing my ruffled scarf, and a women sitting nearby asked if I made it. when I said yes, she said will you make one for me? I've never seen the woman before. After a while, she asked me if I needed the restroom. My look prompted her to respond "if you did, I would steal your scarf" When she left the restaurant, she said "Well, if you want to disappoint my daughter, I guess that's your problem!" As I said before, I have never seen this woman before!!


Oh, boy! The nerve of some people!!!!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree with you I do not like the feel of it when I touch the stuff, just for that reason I will not purchase it or try to make the scarf. I can make a nice ruffled scarf with plain yarn and my crochet hook. not like those but i like it it works for me I have no pattern made it up from seeing one someplace forget where .


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't like it either. Was given a ball of Rico Can Can to knit a scarf to display in a new Hobby Craft store . Knitted as recommended it was scragy and thin ,so I undid it and added more stitches. Looked a bit better but glad a) I didn't buy the yarn and b) Idon't have to wear it.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes! Bamboo needles are perfect to use for these-
definitely not alum. or plastic or such !
Bamboo kind of gives the yarn a bit of 'staying power' and you don't have any slippery issues.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree. I like things simple and fun to work on. I made one
ruffle scarf for my niece. I didn't care for the yarn. I prefer to
wear styles which are simple.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm with you.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Bet I have knitted 25-30 sure I find them slow but they are very fashionable and sell..I must admit I tried to crochet one ripped it out and knitted that one too. :thumbdown: Anita


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

SBS said:


> Does anyone have any other patterns than scarfs for this yarn?


There is a crocheted scarf version for this yarn. Just google it. I have also seen a little girl's skirt pattern, and even one for trimming a plain purchased clutch bag.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't find them hard to knit; au contraire! And such a lovely result for so little effort as well - that always appeals to me..


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!

jessica jean--I watched a tutorial on you tube from Maggie's crochet. I made a few knit and crochet last year and was asked for more. this tutorial uses a hook but no real crocheting is involved. It takes less than two hours to whip one up. I have sold about 12 so far, orders for a few more. The hispanic women in this area love the frilly things and Macy's sells them for close to $50.00 and the Tv sales are in the $25 range. I sell them for $10 as I bought them on sale at Jo-Anns for around $4.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I'm with you Jessica-Jean! I got one "skein" of it b/c it was marked down at Michael's and I had a coupon. I knit first of all for pleasure and it wasn't pleasant to work with; it was slow and tedious. I like the scarf OK and DH doesn't object (he has definite ideas about scarves and doesn't want me to wear potato chip or eyelash scarves) but I won't ever buy any more. 

Also, the "yarn" in the skein was in two pieces!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I never did one either, but my knitting group made many of them. I don't usually try the "fad" knitting - prefer classics.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I really am beginning to wonder what those of us who sometimes use these yarns have done to deserve the amount of scorn and contempt that is being heaped upon us. I notice that most who have knitted these scarves have done so, not for themselves, but at the urgent request of others. Given the frequent complaint of posters to this forum that their creations go unappreciated, I would have thought something that seemed to be actively wanted by recipients would have been welcomed with open arms, but apparently not.

There also seems to be a strange dichotomy, in that the anti-brigade seems to claim both that these yarns are difficult to knit and that they are so simple as to not count as knitting at all. Both cannot be true! Personally, I think they require only a very minimal level of skill, but they do need a bit of concentration. 

I doubt if these yarns will still be around in ten years time, but so what? I haven't had to learn any new techniques to make them, I haven't had to buy any special equipment, and I haven't even had to buy any special patterns. When they stop being popular, I will simply stop making them. End of story. Over the years, I am sure we have all knitted things that we no longer make, because they are no longer in fashion.

Last year, at my daughter's request, I made 8 ruffle scarves as Christmas presents: all were well received. Then a friend asked me if I could use a soft toy she had won in a raffle. I said that I thought my little great-neice might like it, and offered to pay something for it, which she refused. I wanted to make something for her as a gesture of thanks, but in the run-up to Christmas, I did not have much time. Then I spotted some ruffle yarn in a discount store at 50p a ball and bought some to make a scarf for her. She was thrilled with it, and the next time I saw her, she told me that she had almost lost it to her daughter, who really, really liked it. I ran into her in the street last week - and guess what? She was wearing my scarf!

So, sorry, but I refuse to be made to feel like a bad person just because I now and again make something which, while it may not be to my personal taste, clearly gives pleasure to those I love and care for.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


I'm with you on this one 100%. I bought a skein of Sashay with a 50% off coupon and tried to knit (and crochet) with it. I got through about two agonizing rows, and said "that's it!" Not sure if the stuff's going into a donation bag or the trash.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

They are not "my thing" either, but I finally broke down and bought one of the yarns because my DD saw them and commented that she liked them. Still haven't even started it, though.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

Teach them to knit.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw Walmart and drove right past it. Nearly all of the citizens in our town came out en force to protest the WM Superstore that was going in. WM downsized, but they will probably languish and eventually close, because the denizens of Monroe vote with their wallets!


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

You can spread the fiber so it's wider. Then use it as garland for a christmas tree.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been wanting to make one for my GD just as an accessory
but was afraid of the ruffle yarn. Now I'm really afraid of it. If Jessica-Jean and some others here on KP have trouble
making them. I'm sure I would have LOTS of trouble with them. I will probably just pass on the ruffled scarf bit. lol
Sue


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool. I saw a purse that was made out of Stargazer. I'll find the link if anyone else wants it. I may give it a try, but not a priority.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

How much did you sell them for?


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I really am beginning to wonder what those of us who sometimes use these yarns have done to deserve the amount of scorn and contempt that is being heaped upon us. I notice that most who have knitted these scarves have done so, not for themselves, but at the urgent request of others. Given the frequent complaint of posters to this forum that their creations go unappreciated, I would have thought something that seemed to be actively wanted by recipients would have been welcomed with open arms, but apparently not.
> 
> There also seems to be a strange dichotomy, in that the anti-brigade seems to claim both that these yarns are difficult to knit and that they are so simple as to not count as knitting at all. Both cannot be true! Personally, I think they require only a very minimal level of skill, but they do need a bit of concentration.
> 
> ...


Very well said and I agree with you. When I started to knit with Sashay, I had a moment when I thought how do I knit with the whole width of the yarn? Watched a video and got what they meant. Once I got the hang of it, it seemed just like knitting garter stitch with a very unique result. It was fun watching it grow. I knew it was not for me to wear, but knew that my DIL would love it, and she did.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you! Not just me, then.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Ruffle yarn is a novelty, that's for sure. I'm absolutely not a fashionista and wouldn't wear one, but there are plenty of ladies begging me to knit them one or two. I like making the scarves because they're relatively mindless and since I've made so many, a knot or tear in the yarn doesn't faze me anymore. The ruffle skirts are cute, too--

Karen N


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to say I liked the idea of them. I even love sme of the color combination.

With that said I made one and tried it on. When I saw it on myself I thought it looked like I had a clown collar on. This particular one had bright colors and it was entertaining to make. It is now in with the Halloween costumes. I do plan to make up the dark color yarn I purchased and hope I get a better feeling with the outcome.

I have to say I think some of them are stunning and quite fashionable.

SEA


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I just finished one a few minutes ago. Everyone who sees them love them. I wore one to church last week and a gal wanted one. These are more of an accessory. I have found other patterns to use ribbon yarn with. I found a vest, shawl, and little girl ruffle skirts. I found all here on KP. Yes, it is awkward at first to knit, but after awhile it isn't bad at all. It is just getting used to it. I will be making more for Christmas gifts. Try it!!! ;0)


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Well saw some worked up into a collar while in AZ. There was no pattern, the shop owner said that it was worked into a rectangle with the corners elongated. I have been working on it for the last several days and still have not gotten it right. The piece in the store was beautiful. I am not a scarf person either but I do like working with chalenging materials. And this is proving to be.just that.
Karon


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sorry you have had a bad experience, and yes making these scarves is tedious work - BUT they are so beautiful. I have made many with Red Heart's Sashay yarns. I love to wear them, and people seem really drawn to them. They are just something different to do - and knitters do like "something different" to do.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I really am beginning to wonder what those of us who sometimes use these yarns have done to deserve the amount of scorn and contempt that is being heaped upon us. I notice that most who have knitted these scarves have done so, not for themselves, but at the urgent request of others. Given the frequent complaint of posters to this forum that their creations go unappreciated, I would have thought something that seemed to be actively wanted by recipients would have been welcomed with open arms, but apparently not.
> 
> There also seems to be a strange dichotomy, in that the anti-brigade seems to claim both that these yarns are difficult to knit and that they are so simple as to not count as knitting at all. Both cannot be true! Personally, I think they require only a very minimal level of skill, but they do need a bit of concentration.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with what you have said. I understand that the ruffle scarves are a fad, but for now they are popular. The colors are beautiful and fun. The first scarf is tricky to make, but it gets easier. But to try to intimate that the people who make them are not real knitters is annoying.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

The first one I did was hard until I got the hang of it. I now can whip out a scarf in about 2 hours.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I too enjoy knitting them and giving or selling them --- gals like to wear them instead of a necklace and they often want a couple --- they sell really well

I knit them on the subway back and forth to work --- fast easy knit and I have never had it fall off the needles--- nice mindless knitting that is pretty


----------



## jacintae (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the "yarn" myself. And after watching how-to videos on youtube I realized that it's not really knitting. If I had a couple of 8 to 10 year old granddaughters I may make them one, but I wouldn't wear one. Yet I know several women who think they are great and beautiful. It's just a matter of personal likes and dislikes...to each his own, I guess.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I just got off eBay from ordering 3 more skeins of Starbella to fill orders. So far, I've sold over 80 of them and they seem to be a big hit. I'm surprised at how warm they do keep my neck when even just sitting around the house. They're made for an accessory, but they help keep drafts off of your neck. I've also found that making them with size 13US circulars it helps with not dropping the stitches. When I used straights it was so easy to have the 8 stitches slide off the needles when I needed to stop for any reason. I sold 13 at the craft show the other week. So far, this has been my experience.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree. I got one in a prize basket and have yet to try it. I'll probably gift it to the first person who says "oooo, I love it"


----------



## sandra walsh (Jan 22, 2011)

I am making one for my granddaughter. I bought the yarn on a 50% and although it is going pretty well. This is the 3rd day I am on it. Not going fast..I agree the stitches fall off the needles easily. Grad i did not stock up on this yarn. I wonder if crocheting is faster.


----------



## declyn15 (Aug 29, 2012)

Actually I have made several and put them up for sale at craft fairs and on my website. They are not my taste but do work up quickly. People have felt them and commented how soft they were, but I have yet to sell one and have never seen anyone wearing one. I sell them for $18.00 and someone suggested that I lower the price to $15.00 so that I might sell some. I am based in Illinois and $18.00 seemed to me to be a fair price. Interesting how regions of the country differ. I was at a monthly art fair in New Orleans this past weekend and they were selling the exact ruffel scarves I make for $64.00. Now I don't know how many she sold, but I was astounded that she was asking that. I guess you can ask whatever you think an item is worth!


----------



## declyn15 (Aug 29, 2012)

Actually I have made several and put them up for sale at craft fairs and on my website. They are not my taste but do work up quickly. People have felt them and commented how soft they were, but I have yet to sell one and have never seen anyone wearing one. I sell them for $18.00 and someone suggested that I lower the price to $15.00 so that I might sell some. I am based in Illinois and $18.00 seemed to me to be a fair price. Interesting how regions of the country differ. I was at a monthly art fair in New Orleans this past weekend and they were selling the exact ruffel scarves I make for $64.00. Now I don't know how many she sold, but I was astounded that she was asking that. I guess you can ask whatever you think an item is worth!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris
Your response made me so happy. I was planning on saying something myself to the person who said that we have no skills. I teach loom knitting and have been for over 5 years. I am glad you replied, you said it so wonderfully. Thank you ... hugs Karen


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

It does take a lot of patience and the end result is kind of girly, flirty and actually very pretty too.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

grandma jean said:


> with you on this one jessica-jean


Me, too. They remind me of clowns' ruffles...


----------



## Birdie1954 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just a found a video for these doing a Stockinette Stitch, instead of knitting every row. One side is flat and the other is ruffly.

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knit-Hats-Gloves-Scarves/Sashay-Yarn-Scarves/ml/1


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

i guess it is just one of those things that we all have different opinions about. LOL


----------



## egryte (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree with you. I don't even like the looks of the scarves.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and we all have different tastes. It is interesting that there has been this much dialog about the poor defenseless ruffle yarn. It is actually a very forgiving type of yarn and does not show it's flaws and mistakes. Perhaps we can all learn from ruffles.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one who "doesn't get them". I don't understand the appeal from either the making or wearing end. To each their own, of course, but I'll be glad when their moment as a fad is over.


Ditto. My sweet sister made one for me...pretty fall colors and she offered to show me how to make one...but I sincerely am not inclined to make or wear one.I'm trying to think outside of the box and see if there is anything else I can make with it.....


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I do not like the scarfs, but I do like it for little girls ruffle skirts.


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

Not my thing either, I like a "yarn" that slithers comfortably through my fingers and off and on my needles. However I have a friend who knits them for her hospital charity and loves them... to each his own, but they're not for me.


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

To each his (her) own. I have made many, find it easy and fast to work with and like to wear them and give as gifts to those who want.
I am sure I'm not alone in seeing what others make and show us on this site that I think are SO UGLY I can't understand anyone wearing that or G-d forbid, putting it on a baby.
So, as I said, to each his own.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

I totally agree with you. I don't see what everyone is so excited about, it's only a scarf! And, because everyone has one, I don't want one for sure.
Stelli


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I wasn't interested in this but bought a skein of yarn on impulse to finally give it a try. Started and frogged about 4 times and set it aside. Finally decided I needed to get rid of the yarn. I agree, not easy, dropped stitches hard to pick up and slow work. However, finished product came out real cute. Will give to 20 something d-i-l for Christmas. But, will probably not make another.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have made several of the ruffle yarn scarves, and although they are fairly simple to knit, I found that if I dropped a stitch then I had to start from the beginning again. I only have one scarf that I would wear in a ruffle yarn but if someone said they liked it I would probably give it to them. Wouldn't want to buy the yarn again even though I would like to make a ruffle skirt.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

hi knitting these scarve's is very tedious, takes a long time.
So i decided to crochet one last night i started the ball of wool and in 2 1/2 hrs had finished. won't wear myself but good chrissie present or give to a stranger on the street


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

selyasa said:


> You can spread the fiber so it's wider. Then use it as garland for a christmas tree.


If I still set up a tree, that would be a *wonderful* idea!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree, to me it's kind of like cheating and it doesn't really make it that much easier. I think the potato chip type scarves are much more detailed and interesting. Also fun to knit. I've never used the ruffle yarns myself and doubt I ever will. I have a friend who has knit a bunch this year as gifts and she has used up all her patience with the stuff.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

beadness said:


> I agree, to me it's kind of like cheating and it doesn't really make it that much easier. I think the potato chip type scarves are much more detailed and interesting. Also fun to knit. I've never used the ruffle yarns myself and doubt I ever will. I have a friend who has knit a bunch this year as gifts and she has used up all her patience with the stuff.


Just finished 2 potato chip scarfs and I wholeheartedly agree with you; much prettier.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> ... I refuse to be made to feel like a bad person just because I now and again make something which, while it may not be to my personal taste, clearly gives pleasure to those I love and care for.


I do not believe anyone said you - or anyone else - is a 'bad person'. 
Certainly, no one intended for anyone else to understand the voicing of an opinion on a product to be derrogatory to you or anyone.

We all knit what we like, and we all comment on our likes and dislikes. I thought that's what Knitting Paradise was all about.

Why would our comments give you the idea anyone thinks you're a 'bad person' for having a different view? 
Why should _anyone's_ opinion make any difference in how you think of yourself?


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, its a love or hate thing. I made one for my 25 year old, she hated it. So now i am trying to find a pattern to crochet a kids skirt with. Still looking.


----------



## SCDottie (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a different perspective. I take this yarn to Haiti to teach my women to knit. These women have never even seen knitting needles. By the end of the day they are making scarves. I buy the scarves from them, sell them, buy more yarn and take it to the women. Children in Haiti are eating because of these scarves.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > ... I refuse to be made to feel like a bad person just because I now and again make something which, while it may not be to my personal taste, clearly gives pleasure to those I love and care for.
> ...


I agree Jessica-Jean. We are all individuals and have individual tastes. No one is saying that anyone who likes or dislikes a particular yarn is a bad person. The world would be a boring place if we all liked the same thing and thought the same thoughts. God gave us mind to think for ourselves and by making some of the comments we are making proves this. We can also change our minds about things. I know I do all the time.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


I had an identical experience and came to the same conclusion. Oh well, my granddaughter will like it and there won't be another!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

LOL.... too funny. They do nothing for me but its such a current fashion statement


----------



## apricotnun (Jul 2, 2012)

I liked the pattern for the spiral shawl using that silly yarn. Use a complimentary colour and crochet or knit it into a spiral from the side. Makes a delicious shawl.I hate the ruffled scarves.


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, after reading all of this I might just have to run to Joanne's or Michaels and get some of this yarn to try it. Many of my friends are knitting them and seem to like them. I am not a frilly ruffly person, but perhaps I should try something new. 
If I make a scarf and can't find anyone to give it to,I have a four-year-old granddaughter who just loves dressing in princess or fairy clothes. It it is pretty (pink or purple) she will love it.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm liking these yarns more now that I knit them on bamboo needles. I think the yarns are beautiful. The finished scarves are great.


----------



## MeeMee1010 (Oct 10, 2011)

I never had any interest in those ruffly scarves. BUT, two family members were wearing them at thanksgiving dinner. They were pretty. I bought a skein. You sure need to be careful. Mistakes are a pain. IT's blues and greens. Pretty, but I need to find someone who'll wear it and like it. Ha!


----------



## andel725 (Jan 31, 2011)

I find it works best with bamboo needles as less slick. Use my double points with proctecters on one end, so I have short needles. Seems to make easier to handle with so few stitches.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

kww43 said:


> Well, after reading all of this I might just have to run to Joanne's or Michaels and get some of this yarn to try it. Many of my friends are knitting them and seem to like them. I am not a frilly ruffly person, but perhaps I should try something new.
> If I make a scarf and can't find anyone to give it to,I have a four-year-old granddaughter who just loves dressing in princess or fairy clothes. It it is pretty (pink or purple) she will love it.


The one I made is shades of purple and if no one claims it -- my little granddaughter might get it sewed onto the edge of a little skirt. She will love it for dancing.


----------



## jacintae (Feb 28, 2012)

To anyone having trouble keeping this yarn on your needles, I saw a video that suggested that you can use a crochet hook instead of knitting needles and make one of these scarves. I haven't tried it myself since I have no need to, but in watching the video demonstration you put the number of stitches on the hook shaft and pull the last hole/stitch over the first stitches and continue until you have only one left. I remember that the person doing the demonstration put only 4 stitches on the hook with the ruffle yarn she was using. I don't know how many various patterns there are using a different number. But if I were going to use the ruffle yarn I would try the crochet hook method first to see if it helped me keep the stitches in place. As I said earlier, I have never used this yarn myself, but the demo showed an idea that seems like it would work.


----------



## 4AcrafTelady (Jul 19, 2012)

i was scared to make the ruffle scarfs but finally figured it out i have used different kinds of the yarn and everyone i gave them too loved them i made 2 for bunco prizes and the girls loved them each to their own i say


----------



## 4AcrafTelady (Jul 19, 2012)

i was scared to make the ruffle scarfs but finally figured it out i have used different kinds of the yarn and everyone i gave them too loved them i made 2 for bunco prizes and the girls loved them each to their own i say


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

jacintae said:


> To anyone having trouble keeping this yarn on your needles, I saw a video that suggested that you can use a crochet hook instead of knitting needles and make one of these scarves. I haven't tried it myself since I have no need to, but in watching the video demonstration you put the number of stitches on the hook shaft and pull the last hole/stitch over the first stitches and continue until you have only one left. I remember that the person doing the demonstration put only 4 stitches on the hook with the ruffle yarn she was using. I don't know how many various patterns there are using a different number. But if I were going to use the ruffle yarn I would try the crochet hook method first to see if it helped me keep the stitches in place. As I said earlier, I have never used this yarn myself, but the demo showed an idea that seems like it would work.


I used a round loom to make mine and it wasn't too difficult-- couldn't quite get it with regular needles


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SCDottie said:


> I have a different perspective. I take this yarn to Haiti to teach my women to knit. These women have never even seen knitting needles. By the end of the day they are making scarves. I buy the scarves from them, sell them, buy more yarn and take it to the women. *Children in Haiti are eating because of these scarves.*


Now, *that* is a great idea and one I would gladly contribute any future balls of ruffle 'yarn' to! Got an address to send it to? Do you need plastic knitting needles, too?


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

When I saw this yarn at my favorite store and asked about the scarves my friend Michael, an employee there, made a face. 'Nuff said!!
Um, Jessica-Jean, I'm still waiting for YOUR book to come out! Your vast knowledge of all things yarny qualifies you as a goddess! I'll wait as long as it takes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tired n' cranky said:


> Um, Jessica-Jean, I'm still waiting for YOUR book to come out! Your vast knowledge of all things yarny qualifies you as a goddess! I'll wait as long as it takes.


Don't hold your breath! Any book from my fingers is already to be found in my posts here in Knitting Paradise. 
*You* write the book and help yourself to whatever of my posts you wish! 
I'm too disorganized anyway, but thanks for the compliment!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have made several and find them quick & easy. They over real big with young women & I wear them too.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I just bought some too, I thought it would be quick and easy gifts. No. I was hoping it would get easier as I went, but I find it frustrating.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

They are not intended to keep you warm but to make a fashon statement like a pin or some other jewelry.

They really have to coordinate with the outfit to look good.

It's just like anything. They are not for everyone.

I agree that they are not easy to make. There is a knack to getting them to flow along. I'll try again one of these days.

None of my friends are fashionable so they wouldn't want one. They don't do any crafting either. Boring for me.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought one of the ruffle yarns, tried it, didn't like it, gave it to daughter. Won't buy or try to make again, I don't like it.


----------



## rnstuit (Feb 24, 2011)

I chuckled reading all the comments about ruffled scarfs. I love to see them and have made a few myself...taught all my friends how to knit them. I also learned how to crochet them. But, I agree, I can just work on one for a little while, seems it gets very boring doing the same thing over and over. And after dropping some stitches have learned how to pick them up again. They have some beautiful yarn here for these scarfs. Every time I wear mine, some one will compliment me on the scarf and they want to learn how to make them. Enough said!!


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

cpierson said:


> I was that way before I decided to try it. The first one took a long time and I wasn't relaxed, now I can do it much faster. I have made 7 in the last two weeks. I read on line to use a life line, which I do , and this has certainly helped. I move it up every six inches.


And what is a "life line?"


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I really am beginning to wonder what those of us who sometimes use these yarns have done to deserve the amount of scorn and contempt that is being heaped upon us. I notice that most who have knitted these scarves have done so, not for themselves, but at the urgent request of others. Given the frequent complaint of posters to this forum that their creations go unappreciated, I would have thought something that seemed to be actively wanted by recipients would have been welcomed with open arms, but apparently not.
> 
> There also seems to be a strange dichotomy, in that the anti-brigade seems to claim both that these yarns are difficult to knit and that they are so simple as to not count as knitting at all. Both cannot be true! Personally, I think they require only a very minimal level of skill, but they do need a bit of concentration.
> 
> ...


What did I miss? I didn't see any scorn or contempt directed toward people who like this yarn, nor did I see anyone called bad. I saw the YARN treated this way, but not the people who use it or like it (?????)!


----------



## Maria1928 (Oct 10, 2012)

"life line" is running a tread along a row of knitting every 6" or so, if you drop a stitch and can't find it, this life line helps, because that stops it from running for ever.
I read a hint to use teeth floss, especially useful with patterned knitting.


----------



## mamabett (Nov 28, 2012)

I found knitting the ruffled scarves hard on hands. I crocheted mine and they were so simple to make. I can crochet one in 30 min. I sold these last year as fast as I could make them. I try to keep some made all the time for gifts. If you crochet you can get two scarves out of one skein. If you knit I only get one scarf.

These are more for accessories than warmth. But are perfect to wear to work in an office. Keeps just enough warmth around your neck. Don't give up on them.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I made one ruffle scarf, and it will be my last.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Ruffle yarns do nothing for me, after reading the opinions on this site I go with crowd. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

Woody said:


> cpierson said:
> 
> 
> > I was that way before I decided to try it. The first one took a long time and I wasn't relaxed, now I can do it much faster. I have made 7 in the last two weeks. I read on line to use a life line, which I do , and this has certainly helped. I move it up every six inches.
> ...


A life line is a separate piece of yarn that is woven through a complete row of stitches on the left hand needle. Then when you continue knitting, if the following rows unravel, they can only unravel down to the life line.

I use a large size tapestry needle, thread a contrasting piece of yarn, and draw it through the entire row of stitches currently on the left hand needle. Be sure that there is enough contrasting yarn that hangs down for a couple of inches on either side of the needle.

Here are a couple of links to tutorial on You Tube:

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/using-a-lifeline


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

i have to agree, i think they are pretty because i have 6 skeins had 7 and paid $18-$22 each at a lys (i know dumb) i just did not like knitting the scarf maybe i will try again later


----------



## SCDottie (Aug 9, 2012)

I need anything I can get. I am at 2788 Carolina Isle Dr., Mt. Pleasant, SC 29466. I have 8 groups of women--one of them still living in tents. I need ideas for simple things I can teach them to make that will be saleable at craft shows, church festivals, etc. God bless you.


----------



## Connie71 (Nov 22, 2012)

It is a good thing that not everyone likes the same type project. As for me, I love the ruffled scarfs. I sold 27 this year at a craft affair and have taught several people to make them. They too are selling them! I just bought 33 balls for next year's craft sales. I sold mine for $20.00 (could have sold for at least $30.00) and they only cost about $3.50 on sale. I can do one in about two hours. Also, another tip I saw on the internet is to unfold the yarn and wrap it around an empty paper towel tube. It is much easier to work.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

very poor video. Can't understand the young man and can't see what he is doing. It really doesn't show me anything.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > I really am beginning to wonder what those of us who sometimes use these yarns have done to deserve the amount of scorn and contempt that is being heaped upon us. I notice that most who have knitted these scarves have done so, not for themselves, but at the urgent request of others. Given the frequent complaint of posters to this forum that their creations go unappreciated, I would have thought something that seemed to be actively wanted by recipients would have been welcomed with open arms, but apparently not.
> ...


Well, it is the middle of the night here, so I am too tired to go though the whole 20 plus pages, but how about this for starters? 'I think it is for people who have no imagination or skill to use something else. It is so simple and does not require any work for design or execution'. That almost left me speechless and there have been other similar comments.

There must the some skill involved, or so many people would not be saying how difficult they found it to work with. I had very few problems and hardly ever dropped stitches, but maybe I was lucky. But the main point, that I and so many others have made, is that these are an item that people are really pleased to receive. There is no point complaining that people do no appreciate your home made gifts if you do not make something they will like: that is where the satisfaction comes with items knitted from these yarns.

I spend most of the year knitting with standard yarns, developing skills, trying new techniques and using or designing patterns for my own pleasure. I really have no problem using a shortcut such as a fancy yarn to achieve a good result in the minimum time during the few weeks of the year in which I focus on making gifts for family and friends.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess WHEEW!!!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I stand with you. I have a ball which is leaving here 
in the next bag to Good Will.


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Agree agree agree... I go to a craft group and they are all into these tizzy yarns,,,,,,, ugh !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree they are not fun to make and are very slow to make.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


I'm with you. I bought some Katia Ondas from Canada and made three ruffle scarves for my daughter and 2 DILs. I did not enjoy it, but they all seemed to love the scarves!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> I have made ruffle scarves for friends and the love them. Rather make ruffle skirts, made a ruffle little girls purse and experimented with a baby ruffle hat
> 
> I guess I forgot to take pictures of scarves. One was different colors of dark blues and looked great with jeans or denim jacket


Your ruffled skirt and purse are the cutest I have ever seen. Brava!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I am with you there, Jessica Jean. I've made one with very expensive yarn and recently gave it away. I won't buy any more ruffle yarns.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not a fan of them either. The high price is due to the fact that you are actually working with a somewhat "pre knit" yarn.

There are lovely ruffled scarf patterns where you actually knit every bit of the ruffles and they scarves are more substantial...such as the "Sea Lettuce Scarf". 

No you can't whip one out in a matter of hours but for me I get many MORE hours of knitting enjoyment, I and I alone did all of the work and the price is either lower or about the same...photo of the latest one I finished in gradient dyed yarn. I worked on it on and off for several months.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I have made several of these scarves, even though after my first scarf I said I would never do it again. However, I saw a friend with one on over a simple blouse and slacks and it dressed up her outfit just right. She got so many compliments and so many people asked for them. So, I make one every so often. When I need a quick gift, I just pull a completed one from the drawer and presto, I'm the queen for a day! personally, with my short (5'4") Reubenesque frame, and rather ample bosom, I look like a Munchkin in those scarves, so I never wear them. I am making the Starbella skirt for my very pretty DGD in her favorite color, pink. She is 4 and I can just see her dancing around the house in her play heels and flouncy skirt.

I think that although it is annoying to some and fun for others, women seem to love receiving them.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Your Sea Lettuce Scarf is quite lovely. Hope that you enjoy wearing it. I am having fun wearing a potato chip scarf I finished last week. I did order some ruffle yarn earlier this week and look forward to knitting some lovely scarves.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Handy Family, you did a good job on these scarves. I like your variation very much. Shows what a little creativity can do.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I do think they are pretty, a fashion statement, not cold weather item. I am sticking with the first skein. If I can make it go quickly, it's easy gifts. I do have a question though. The instructions say to start 4 inches into the yarn. Why? It leaves a tail hanging down. Do you really have to do that?
Thanks!


----------



## jcrew (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG! I absolutely love them! They're the whole reason I decided to teach myself to knit! My first one did take a while since I was new to knitting and I couldn't figure out how to pick up my dropped stitches. But once I got the hang of it it wasn't a big deal. I'm on my third one and I only had maybe 3 or 4 times that I dropped a stitch! I've had requests from everyone to make one. My only problem is that I'm a SAHM with a very active 3 yo son and 6 yo daughter! So I'm not able to sit down for more than a few minutes at a time to knit! They do take me a while to do but the (almost) finished product is so pretty! 
Sorry y'all had such a bad time with them!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm not a fan of them either. The high price is due to the fact that you are actually working with a somewhat "pre knit" yarn.
> 
> There are lovely ruffled scarf patterns where you actually knit every bit of the ruffles and they scarves are more substantial...such as the "Sea Lettuce Scarf".
> 
> No you can't whip one out in a matter of hours but for me I get many MORE hours of knitting enjoyment, I and I alone did all of the work and the price is either lower or about the same...photo of the latest one I finished in gradient dyed yarn. I worked on it on and off for several months.


That's beautiful!


----------



## jcrew (Oct 16, 2012)

No you don't. I count the spaces and leave just enough to cast on. If you do have the tail you can just weave it into the yarn though.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I've now made 2 of these scarves. I really like the way they look but found them boring to make. Guess I'm slow, it took me about 2 hrs. I think they are too frilly for me but the last one I made was so pretty and the lady gave me 2 more balls for making it for her that I may have to make myself one. The jury is still out for now.


----------



## HavachatAnnie (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh girls! You don't know what you're missing! Ruffle scarves are so easy to knit and knit up very quickly. They are popular here in Sydney, Australia and I've seen them everywhere and appear to be good sellers, too.

I've made quite a few ruffle scarves for myself, my sisters and friends and they always attract favourable comments.

I usually knit for charities and the homeless and they always appreciate scarves of any type, style and length.

Enjoy your knitting, girls!


----------



## HavachatAnnie (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh girls! You don't know what you're missing! Ruffle scarves are so easy to knit and knit up very quickly. They are popular here in Sydney, Australia and I've seen them everywhere and appear to be good sellers, too.

I've made quite a few ruffle scarves for myself, my sisters and friends and they always attract favourable comments.

I usually knit for charities and the homeless and they always appreciate scarves of any type, style and length.

Enjoy your knitting, girls!


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, I totally agree. I made one under duress, gave it a good friend, looks nice on her. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment - bought two different yarns to make two more of the hated things. What's wrong with me!?! I wanted to see how the different yarns and colors worked out. But what a pain.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't imagine what takes so long to make a scarf from the ruffled yarn. I Crochet them and can make one in 30 minutes. I crochet the whole skein and it makes a nice long scarf that my buyers love to wear wrapped around their necks. 
If one doesn't want such a long one them I don't use the whole skein.


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

Didnt agree to the last post, I meant it for the original. I'm a speedy knitter, there is nothing speedy or fun for me with ruffle scarves. As you probably say in Australia, 'good on ya' - if they float your boat!!! Have fun, and perhaps I can send you my ruffle stuff!


----------



## gram-nana (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm with you on that!!! I don't understand the attraction of ruffle yarns either


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

One of my best friends lives in PG!


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

....and I am thinking I need to find a nice cowl pattern for her. A ruffle scarf would not cut winter in Prince George.


----------



## Pat's Pooter (Mar 15, 2011)

Ruffle scarves, I just love them ! I knitted several long ones and short ones and friends just loved them, I took some to a women's group that I go to and just tipped them on the table, the colours were admired, the softness also, they are warm but light and not at all itchy but most of all people are attracted to the feel of them. I've sold lots of ruffle scarves, loopy and pom-pom scarves at craft shows and took orders for lots more. They do knit up quickly on big needles and are uncrushable, if they look a little creased you just give them a good shake, they're easy to wash and I'd plump for ruffle scarves as well as pom-pom and loopy scarves any day. I also have a patten for a bag knitted in ruffle yarn - very attractive. Pat in Braintree


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

Your avatar is so handsome; what is his name? I'm just guessing he's a he. ;-)


----------



## mrsoboab (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought some ruffle yarn that was different from the usual - it has been ripped out and redone more times than tongue can tell, not because I find it difficult to knit but because I don't like the feel of it and only pick it up when there is nothing else on the needles and it falls off the needles and ravels and I go back to the start and go again - think its as far on as its been at the moment and there is a possibility of it being finished and gifted at Christmas. Will never buy this stuff again. I also bought some that was plaited together instead of being knitted. I bought three lots of it and made them all in an hour. I gave two of them to people I met on a course because they go and stand in the cold to have a cigarette so I thought they would keep them warm. They were thrilled to bits with them.


----------



## mally (Oct 1, 2012)

If you arer talking about the Twirl yarn scarfs - they have been such a hit in South Africa, can't keep up with the knitting. Once you have made a couple they get easier to do. There is a knack to using the yarn.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I have had a similar problem with Wendy shimmer wool, it's like knitting with barbwire !! It makes my fingers sore and if you drop a stitch it's almost impossible to pick it up !! I brought enough to do several items , but it's going in the bottom of my knitting stash :thumbdown:


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

Here in Australia we have had the yarn for a couple of years now, not sure about overseas. I was knitting one
at a school fete and sold it on the day and had to come home
for more finished ones that sold there and took orders.
I have made dozens the are great and look good all year around. Even though slow to pull out they are quick to knit
I normally do one at night watching tv. My friend decided to
knit some to take overseas she got a 1\4 through and gave up
so I knited them up, they are light and good for packing in luggage for overseas presents. Rose


----------



## mally (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Rose, where abouts in Australia are you? We are visiting Brisbane next March. Yes, the ruffle scarfs have simply taken off here. Now we have silver threads in the yarns as well. So pretty and so light and useful. Have just sent a parcel off to the Uk for Christmas with some of them wrapped as pressies.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> So, sorry, but I refuse to be made to feel like a bad person just because I now and again make something which, while it may not be to my personal taste, clearly gives pleasure to those I love and care for.


Why would you feel like a bad person just because people are expressing THEIR opinion? If you like to make them, go right ahead. If others don't like to make them, that's their right, too.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pb54116 said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > So, sorry, but I refuse to be made to feel like a bad person just because I now and again make something which, while it may not be to my personal taste, clearly gives pleasure to those I love and care for.
> ...


As I have said a few times already, it is the attitude that this not 'real' knitting, that it requires no skill and is in some way inferior, mostly coming from people who have themselves had difficulty using the yarn, that annoys me. I don 't ask everyone to use it, or even to like it. There are plenty of materials and techniques out there that I do not particularly like, but I am happy for others to enjoy them. I do not question their reasons for doing what they do. Having asked what the attraction of the yarn was, I would have thought it would have been polite for those who despise it so, to at least listen to the responses of those who find they either get, or more commonly give, pleasure through knitting these items. Surely at least one of the nay sayers must see the attraction of making something for a friend or family member that they actually like to wear. Yes, it is a temporary fashion: so, to a different degree is every single thing we make.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes they can be a pain to make but you can either crochet, knit or use the loom to make them. They do make up quick about 3 hours for one is my time, and I knit it. To keep it on the needles I used a small circular and that seemed to help and one of the lady's in my spinning group uses dpn with a stopper on the end of them since they don't have to be very long.

My mother loves these scarves and usually she doesn't like having stuff around her neck. I have made one for christmas this year and my niece will love it. I may make more who knows.

oh and a tip! Don't knit every hole, skip one or two it helps. And you can stretch it out and put it on a paper towel or toilet paper roll to make it easier to work with.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

alonalena said:


> I think it is for people who have no imagination or skills to use something else. it is so simple and does not require any brain work for design or execution


this is the quote that others are talking about. I do not think that this is a very nice thing to say.It is so untrue. Obviously she has not tried to make one herself. I teach Loom Knitting and crochet and have designed many things.I make them for others. As I said before I love making others happy. I also have a charity that makes things for Nationwide Children's Hosp. in Columbus,Ohio.To say that I have no imagination or skills is so rude and negative..


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just too tedious


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Everyone says they're so fast to knit. Took me HOURS to make that scarf for my gd. BUT would love to try a ruffled skirt if someone would be kind enuff to send me the pattern! My 8 yr old gd is very petite and loves to dress in frilly stuff,etc. Thanks!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Look what you started! over 25 pages about ruffled scarves! We all need more in our lives!! ( not scarves )



Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

as they say everyone has different taste, my sister showed me and my sister how to make them, and they are not hard to make as long as you don't drop your stitches, she wore hers at a recent fair and got so many compliments my daughter loves hers and wants more to wear with her sweaters and I have to agree they are more of an accesory to wear not like a regular scarf.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I purchased several skeins of this yarn. I thought I would make them for Christmas gifts. I still haven't got the hang of it yet. I guess I will have to go to my favorite yarn shop and have the girls show me how to do it. I think the sparkle yarn is very pretty. Thats why I bought them. I won't wear them myself, but I think my granddaughter will like them.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


We are definitely kindred spirits, JJ. I knit one of these scarves, hated it, but have two more balls that I'll gladly give to the first person who wants to pay the postage.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i now want to make my grand daughter a skirt!!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought the picture looked so lovely but didn't enjoy knitting one, and about 1/4 of the way through decided I didn't even like the way it looked, thinner and ungainly, not pretty like the picture.

I think I would have liked it better if it had more metallic threads woven through instead of just on the edge.

I thought it was a pain in the neck to knit too. Not relaxing or fast for me, but I'm fairly new to knitting.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

have finally figured out the flouncy things and don't see the joy in them. will finish but doubt I would do another.


----------



## yolie47 (Nov 6, 2011)

No...I don't like em. I'm with Jessica Jean. No fun in any way, shape or form!!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Every time I saw and handled them in the store, I said they weren't for me. Then one came home in a bag of mixed balls from the second-hand store. I checked online; that lone ball of Rozetti Marina goes for $11! (Plus s&h, of course.)
> 
> OK. I decided to work up one of those ruffly scarves. I'm half-way through it. It is NOT relaxing to work. It is NOT fast to work. I may keep and wear the bleeping scarf, just because I like the colours, or I may give it away to the first person who seems to like it. It is NOT fun to make!
> 
> The next ball of such ersatz 'yarn' that comes into the house will go right out in the next donation bag! I just don't 'get' it. :thumbdown: :?


Amen to that!


----------



## Patchat (Nov 28, 2012)

Type in your search engine "ruffled skirt" and you can download the pattern. It is for all sizes up to size 14. I have made two and they are adorable.


----------



## Franzeska (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm with you. Just a gimmick for some to buy more yarn.


----------



## Franzeska (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm with you. Just a gimmick for some to buy more yarn.


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Last year I bought a ball of 'ruffle' yarn to make a scarf for my dil. I hated working with it and... it is not knitting!!!!! The second ball I purchased (foolish me) for my other dil will never see the points of my needles. And this style will be dated very soon!!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Will gladly pay the postage depending on the quality of the yarn.Private message me your e-mail please & I will gladly get back to you. Thank you.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have an adorable story. My husband and I went to dinner at Olive Gardan. I guess most of you know the name. Great food. As we were leaving two little girls and their mother came in. My husband always likes to talk to the kids. I noticed they had on ruffle scarves. I said did someone make your scarves. They both pointed to Mommy. She talked a little bit about how easy they were, easier than knitting.

I said before I left," Mommy will have to make you ruffle skirts". Mommy said that was her next project. Cute, huh?

Josiehof


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I finished my scarf from the ruffle 'yarn'. I wore it for a few hours. Not my taste, for sure. However, our travel agent _always_ wears a scarf. I asked her if she liked it; she said yes; it's hers! I never have to look at it again! Yay!
Yes, that's my _back_ it's draped on. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/my-one-and-only-scarf-from-the-ruffle-yarn


----------



## Maria1928 (Oct 10, 2012)

beautiful colours, haven't seen these colours in Queensland


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a friend who has not knitted for years she has done
a lot of these for her daughters and grandaughters and has
now got back into knitting. So some good has come out of
this yarn


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

I was at a Christmas activity last night and some lady brought the ruffle yarn to show another lady how to crochet it. Man, several ladies were going gaga over this. I'd never wear it, but maybe my young nieces would


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

These scarves are a decorative accessory and not intended for warmth, so they really will get limited use (certain outfits, etc.).

When you factor in the cost vs how often they will be used, it just doesn't seem like a worthwhile expense.

Young children should never wear scarves, as too many children have suffered injuries (choking and strangulation) when scarves get caught up in something. The skirts are cute and at least a bit more "functional".

Not everything we knit/crochet is a "fad" though. V-neck vests have been around since time out of mind, just like cardigans and pullovers, ponchos, cabled hats and other accessories.

This item is a fad and one that comes with a "hefty" price tag.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, I finished my scarf from the ruffle 'yarn'. I wore it for a few hours. Not my taste, for sure. However, our travel agent _always_ wears a scarf. I asked her if she liked it; she said yes; it's hers! I never have to look at it again! Yay!
> Yes, that's my _back_ it's draped on. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/my-one-and-only-scarf-from-the-ruffle-yarn


Now don't throw a pie at me, but this would make a grand garland for the Christmas tree too! :lol:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

It seems so odd that there are so many here on KP that detest the ruffle scarves. I have been making them since the yarn became available around here and have given or sold all I can make. I've yet to run into anyone that doesn't like them.
My daughter wears hers to school where she works and it's a BIG big hit. She said so far no one has made any remarks about not liking them.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

We are all different and have different tastes. Think how boring life would be if we were all the same or if everyone wore the same thing everyday!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

So many here on KP detest the ruffle scarves. It seems really odd to me. I have been making them since the yarn became available here. I haven't run into anyone that doesn't like them and really want one. I have sold and given away all that I have made and that's up into the 30's now. Guess I'll just keep making them as long as the yarn stays around.
It's a good thing tho. that everyone doesn't like everything. Would be a strange world then, wouldn't it? LOL


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

I had to try it....LOL!! got bright colors and gave one away, it is just a 'foo foo' thing. conversation starter, and to those that say they fall off the needles, use bamboo needles it will stop that part. I have one I kept, wear certain places but ya gotta remember, I am old ... wear red and purple and am not politically correct...LOL!!! not the fastest knit in the world but ...


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

MacRae said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I finished my scarf from the ruffle 'yarn'. I wore it for a few hours. Not my taste, for sure. However, our travel agent _always_ wears a scarf. I asked her if she liked it; she said yes; it's hers! I never have to look at it again! Yay!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you to the person who suggested cutting out a circle of cardboard to put on the needle to keep the yarn from slipping off. I put it on the ends of my circulars when I have to stop in mid project. That is a great idea and works great!


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

I love the scarves. The colors are truly fun and is like wearing a bright and colorful necklace. No they are not warm. Yes, they take a lot of attention to knit. I can knit one in 2 hours and everybody I know wants one.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I was knitting mine at first and it took several hours. I used circular needles having no problem of the yarn slipping off the other end. 
I later seen a video, (can't remember where) that showed how to crochet them. I now can crochet one is about 30 minutes. they look as nice as the knitted ones. Everybody around here just love them.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

I have made well over 200 scarves with this "ruffled" yarn. It started out as a Hobby and now has become a business. Some of the yarn is really fast and easy to work with. It may take me about 45 min. to make a nice length scarf. Some other brand will take me about 2 1/2 to 3 hrs. to make a scarf, but is still easy to do.
I guess that it is my personal opinion. Anything that is new, will take some getting used to.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

JuliaCummings said:


> I'm 100% behind you on this one Jessica-Jean!
> 
> The yarn is pricey, and the finished product is (IMO) horrible! And it doesn't even look like it would function very well as a scarf!!! LOL! ....when the weather gets cold enough for a scarf, I want something a bit more substantial than a bunch of ruffles around my shoulders!


You have to know where to purchase this ruffled yarn. I buy mine online and it is very, very reasonable. As far as warmth, no it isn't much good for that. This scarf is strictly for looks, like a strand of beads would be.


----------



## Catisback (Nov 30, 2012)

I have made a number of the ruffle yarn scarfs for teenage to twenty five year old Grandchildren and they were thrilled. They are worn well dressing up your winter coat or with a suit. I have no interest in wearing one but the young people love then. Vive la difference!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I was in Hobby Lobby today and ran into a few ladies all looking at the ruffled yarns. We all had a long talk. Many just crocheted it. We talked about knitting it. My suggestion is to put some kind of tape or something on the needles to help it from slipping off. really it is so easy to use you could probably use a wide tooth comb to make the scarf like a loom.


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

I have made at least 25 of the ruffle scarfs. I'm a crocheter at heart but love the knitted scarfs. The first one took me 2 days , but now I can do one in about 2 hours. The circular needles are hard for me so I just use the Bamboo straight ones ,size 9. Don't like the Starbella Yarn much. I got in on this fad kinda late so I'm still enjoying the ruffle scarfs..


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

These scarfs are just different then most others very easy to make and are the new fad for now. Have tried to knit them didn't like it. Took apart and tried crocheting it. Though I wouldn't call it crocheting at all. Mostly just wrap over needle and pull through. I think they are cute and different and will try a few more looking into different videos for different ways to do.They do make a nice accessory with the right out fit.Also feel these ruffle scarfs are directed more towards the young people. I happen to like them. 
Even though I'm much older. This is so fantastic. We all have different thought on this scarf and that's what makes all different and the world go around.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My biggest "issue" with this fad is the cost vs the life of the item.

When my son adopted his daughter, I was able to hand over items that my mother, my sister and I had knitted/crocheted for him as an infant. Those items are now being used by his newborn son.

Not too long ago someone posted about a christening gown that had been in their family for several generations. It had not only outlasted it's usefulness but was "passe". Many suggested that the poster have it professionally framed. I'm sure t hat the person who made this gown, had no idea that 100 years later it would not only still be around but become an "heirloom". 

That story had a profound impact on me. Do I want to knit items that will quickly end up in a landfill? Or do I want to knit "classics" that will be passed to future generations?

As an environmentalist, this is an important issue to me. Though I realize others don't have the same point of view.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with you whole heartily, but these are changing times we need to preserve the past, but we also need to move into the future. This is a bitter sweet subject I feel.
I just ran into some baby clothes from by children in fairly good shape decided to make quilt out of them for my kids and if I have enough left for my grand kids and add some of their baby stuff if they still have any around.
Anyway what can we do the older generation thinking is a lot different then the younger and many don't give a ripe any more. (Sad)


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I was in Hobby Lobby today and ran into a few ladies all looking at the ruffled yarns. We all had a long talk. Many just crocheted it. We talked about knitting it. My suggestion is to put some kind of tape or something on the needles to help it from slipping off. really it is so easy to use you could probably use a wide tooth comb to make the scarf like a loom.


Another great idea from my pals at KP! I will give the comb a try. Someone mentioned using little rounds of cardboard, which I tried and it works great. KPers are the best at helpful hints and teaching old dogs new tricks. Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

It's all in what you put it to use for. These frilly yarns can be made into shawls, wraps, cowls, so many useful and beautiful garments. If a project fits a purpose for the one that will be using it - it is never a waste regardless of the price. What we see as an uncessary expense or extravagance to us - may be something very precious to someone else. Be very careful about critisizing what others may see as valuable, even though we don't see it that way.


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

In knitting these frilly scarves - use needle holders every 20 or so rows. They help keep the stitches from sliding off the needles.


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

use stitch holders every 20 or so rows.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

I gave in and bought the sashay yarn on sale and made the scarf. I hated making it and swore to never make another. I gave it to my cousin and she loved it. It was not fast to knit and was more bother than enjoyment but I did not give up until it was done. Never again.


----------



## NanMurray (Nov 16, 2012)

mary etta said:


> use stitch holders every 20 or so rows.


What a marvellous idea. I have just knitted a scarf and was casting off when the needle slipped out and I lost the stitches. Yes, you guessed. Back to the beginning. Your suggestion would have enabled me to redo only a small portion. Thank you.


----------



## NanMurray (Nov 16, 2012)

courier770 said:


> My biggest "issue" with this fad is the cost vs the life of the item.
> 
> When my son adopted his daughter, I was able to hand over items that my mother, my sister and I had knitted/crocheted for him as an infant. Those items are now being used by his newborn son.
> 
> ...


I still have tablecloths with fine lace edgings, crocheted by my Gran. As I am 82, you can guess how old these cloths are. I never use them. They are too precious. I think there is room for both faddy things and for classics. Each to his own. As long as we harm no one else, we have a right to our own ideas.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I have several knit friends who love making these scarves. I, myself, bought the yarn, tried several times to get started, but kept dropping stitches. Have a you tube video saved for when I am not pressured, to give it another try. Happy Knitting Ladies.
DotS


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I crochet mine ruffle scarves.Their a instructional video on it, much easier for me.


----------



## cckid (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't you think we have exhausted this topic?? Lets move on!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cckid said:


> Don't you think we have exhausted this topic?? Let's move on!!!


C.C.Kid, whenever you decide you do not want to receive any more notices about any particular topic, just click on *Unwatch* near the upper left corner of the screen. Then click on OK in the pop-up box. You will never again receive any e-mail notice about that particular topic. 
There is no need to say anything to anyone about your stopping. 
There is _definitely_ no need to tell _anyone_ what to do with their time. 
Eventually most topics die off, because everyone who's interested has had his/her say.


----------



## Wheezy (Oct 8, 2012)

I think the ruffle is more for decoration than warmth. I have made 5 of them and it seems to be all the rage for teens. Mine are for Christmas Presents. I can make one for about $8.oo and craft sales sell them for $20-25 a piece. Just thought I would put in my 2 cents.


----------



## Vaike (Oct 31, 2011)

Jessica-Jean managed to start a 29 page conversation! Is that a record? I, too, do not care for the ruffle scarves, but thought I was in the minority. Glad to see that I'm not!
Life's too short to knit ruffle yarn!


----------



## Patchat (Nov 28, 2012)

Vaike-if we all liked the same thing we would be in big trouble.  To each his own.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

No. 29 pages is not a record, but it's a respectable run for sure!

No one has said that the frilly ruffle scarves/'yarn' should be liked or disliked by all. I just wanted to say that *I* don't like it, and see if I was alone. Evidently, I have plenty of company, and that makes me happy! 
Everyone is always happy to know that they're not crazy and alone in their feelings. I think it's called validation. Even an introvert like myself needs some of that once in awhile.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Some of you can knit a ruffle scarf in just 2-3 hours!!!!??? It takes me "forever" to knit one!! What am I doing wrong? How can you do them that fast?? Please give some tips. I use regular yarn and short,straight needles. Started on circular but found the straight ones were easier.....


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I already posted this question but now I don't see it. Where did it go?? So here it is again.....I've made 2 ruffled scarves and they take my HOURS!! How in the world do some of you do them in just 2-3 hours!! What's the secret?? I use regular yarn and #10 (I think) straight,short needles. Started on circular but the straight ones work better. Am I THAT slow of a knitter???


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Well now I see my first question posted....figures! Maybe Santa will bring me a brain for Christmas....


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

This old lady needs help!!! I wrote a reply to something and "lost" it. Rewrote it and when I sent it, there was the original reply. Then I "lost" it again and I'm evidently going from one forum to another without realizing it...or something. How do I navigate these forums??? I jest ain't gettin' it..or something. As I said...maybe Santa will bring me a brain for Christmas....but until then..HELP!


----------



## Patchat (Nov 28, 2012)

are you unwinding the yarn - My hubby got a piece of PVC pipe and we used a towel holder to put it on. Works wonders when you have the yarn unrolled on the pipe.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i hated my first one and thought i would never do another ..it hurt my hand to try and unfold the yarn and knit at same time...but then..i rolled the next 14 around a paper towel cardboard and stuck that on my towel holder and I love making them...and selling then too..I even sold the one i made for myself...so i have more yarn ordered (should come today or tomorrow) and i will be making 12 more....


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

And they seem to add so much bulk, and who needs that? I did try using some as if it were regular yarn, and I liked what that did.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Batwing said:


> Some of you can knit a ruffle scarf in just 2-3 hours!!!!??? It takes me "forever" to knit one!! What am I doing wrong? How can you do them that fast?? Please give some tips. I use regular yarn and short,straight needles. Started on circular but found the straight ones were easier.....


In _this_ topic, we're taking about the frilly scarves made with ersatz 'yarn' that is essentially a wide lacy material, not at all related to what is normally thought of as yarn. Since one only 'knits' the very edge of the material, it's akin to making a flouncy curtain valance. It's _fast_.

I've done two of the knitted-with-yarn ruffle scarves:
http://thingsalicewantstodo.blogspot.ca/2011/02/potato-chip-scarf-in-paradise.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frilly-spiral-scarf
*They* took forever, but I love them. They are for ME; too much work to gift!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

I too finished a potato chip scarf right before Thanksgiving. Think I have worn it almost everyday since. I simply adore it. It keeps me warm as toast. Hope that you enjoy wearing yours as much as I enjoy wearing mine.


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

I have done close to 30 of them. I unroll 1/2 of the skein and stretch it out width wise and loosely on my lap. I then proceed to knit that on size 11 long needles. I keep the right needle pinned against my body with my forearm so just have to insert first finger into hole in yarn I am looping with and then loop. If you want to see mine. Go to

www.etsy.com/shop/PoppyLesti 

I also sell them through a shop in Charlottesville VA


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean....I love the little saying under your comment. Thanks for your reply. I don't understand your directions about knitting just the edge of that ruffley yarn. How do you knit just the edge?? Seems like that would take longer,instead of less time.......but I'm slow anyway I guess...


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Poppy...thanks for your reply too. And I don't understand your directions either! Ah well....at my age I can say that and not feel embarrassed by it. HAHA....Went to your website. Boy,you sure have a lot of stuff! Do you make all of that??


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Batwing said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you can knit a ruffle scarf in just 2-3 hours!!!!??? It takes me "forever" to knit one!! What am I doing wrong? How can you do them that fast?? Please give some tips. I use regular yarn and short,straight needles. Started on circular but found the straight ones were easier.....
> ...


I've done the potato chip scarf and was amazed that it took very little time. I don't make them often because I don't like ruffles. The Starbella ruffled scarves others like to wear as "jewelry" to dress up a plain blouse/shirt or a winter coat. I've got to be in a good mood to make them any more. I am making one of those little skirts for my 5 year old GD, because she likes to play dress up in frilly things. I doubt she will wear it anywhere other than that. This is the last Starbella I will make.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Batwing, try to stretch open ta small lenghtth of ruffle yarn. You will then see the edge. Look at some of the web sites for ruffle yarns. They all have videos showing how to knit with this yarn. I just started to knit with it and am perfecting my technique with 1 scarf. The yarns are quite nice.

Poppy's works are lovely.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Browniemom! I'll take a look at that. Who knows..I might actually try it!


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

Know how you have to pull the yarn width wise to stretch it out so you can see the holes? That is what I do for 1/2 the skein all at once and then I loosely drape it in a zig zag in my lap - that way I am not stopping every 3 stitches to stretch it out. With gentle but firm tension on the yarn I can insert my first finger into the little hole at the top to facilitate looping it over the needle and just knit as usual. I will try to make a video later and post it.

Yes I knit everything in my shop. I can do a shawl in 12 - 14 hours and a spiral scarf in 2 but my hands are only up to knitting about 4-5 hours a day now. Ponchos take a lot more time. Yesterday I knit 3 spiral scarves for orders and my hands hurt today. Oh well.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, I WAS with you until I started using it this week. Yes it takes a little longer as you do not knit OR crochet the whole piece of yarn but a small portion at the top. I was having problems getting the knit piece to look like the photo on the yarn. Now I have begun to crochet it using a pattern that I made up as I went, and it is looking SO much better! And it does go pretty fast.
Karon


----------



## quiltyme (Dec 10, 2012)

Our widows' group at my church made lots of these to sell, they are going for $25 at craft fairs, but we only sold ours for $10,,,,we bought on sale and with coupons,,,,I made 26 of these and I am done,,,,but they work up quickly and make lots of money for our group!! Not "real knitting" but got me back to wanting to do something with my hands in the evening, so now it's the "real" thing going on!


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I made two scarfs yesterday of the ruffely yarn. I have found that I like the looks of the scarf when it is crocheted, better than the knit way. The yarn tends to "ruffle" more with the crochet then with the knit.
Karon


----------



## PattiKT (Nov 24, 2012)

karonwurst said:


> Ok, I WAS with you until I started using it this week. Yes it takes a little longer as you do not knit OR crochet the whole piece of yarn but a small portion at the top. I was having problems getting the knit piece to look like the photo on the yarn. Now I have begun to crochet it using a pattern that I made up as I went, and it is looking SO much better! And it does go pretty fast.
> Karon


Would really like to get your crochet pattern you created for the ruffle yarns. I teach crochet at a Joanne's and have students always looking for new ways to crochet this particular yarn. Thanks.


----------



## PattiKT (Nov 24, 2012)

Batwing said:


> Some of you can knit a ruffle scarf in just 2-3 hours!!!!??? It takes me "forever" to knit one!! What am I doing wrong? How can you do them that fast?? Please give some tips. I use regular yarn and short,straight needles. Started on circular but found the straight ones were easier.....


The ruffle scarves I make in 2-3 hours are with the Red Heart Sashay, or Starbella. These are the tape yarns that expand and you only work in the top to make them ruffle.

Also I have found if you are careful you can pull the Sashay yarn from the middle and it does not twist.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I pull all of my scarf yarn from the middle. It's pretty hard at times to find the end, but it's in there if you keep trying. It does still twist when you are working w/ it, but not as bad. 
Also I found a video that showed how to crochet one in about 30 min. I can't remember where I seen the video, but I can crochet one in about 30 minutes. 
I possibly could explain how I do it. Although I'm really not very good at giving instructions. :-


----------



## PattiKT (Nov 24, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> I pull all of my scarf yarn from the middle. It's pretty hard at times to find the end, but it's in there if you keep trying. It does still twist when you are working w/ it, but not as bad.
> Also I found a video that showed how to crochet one in about 30 min. I can't remember where I seen the video, but I can crochet one in about 30 minutes.
> I possibly could explain how I do it. Although I'm really not very good at giving instructions. :-


Would love to have your explanation of how you do one in 30 minutes. I'm always on the look out for new patterns for this material.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

google this.... youtube/crochet/ruffle yarn scarf. that should get you to the video.If not just google you tube, go there, then put in ruffle yarn scarves. look down the right side and find the one that is crocheted. there may be more than one. I think the ladies name is Maggie something. I made 11 of them in a weekend using her method. I can tell you the crochet part but not the ends... Karen

Would love to have your explanation of how you do one in 30 minutes. I'm always on the look out for new patterns for this material.[/quote]


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

here it is..



Karen M1 said:


> google this.... youtube/crochet/ruffle yarn scarf. that should get you to the video.If not just google you tube, go there, then put in ruffle yarn scarves. look down the right side and find the one that is crocheted. there may be more than one. I think the ladies name is Maggie something. I made 11 of them in a weekend using her method. I can tell you the crochet part but not the ends... Karen
> 
> Would love to have your explanation of how you do one in 30 minutes. I'm always on the look out for new patterns for this material.


[/quote]


----------



## PattiKT (Nov 24, 2012)

Karen M1 said:


> google this.... youtube/crochet/ruffle yarn scarf. that should get you to the video.If not just google you tube, go there, then put in ruffle yarn scarves. look down the right side and find the one that is crocheted. there may be more than one. I think the ladies name is Maggie something. I made 11 of them in a weekend using her method. I can tell you the crochet part but not the ends... Karen
> 
> Would love to have your explanation of how you do one in 30 minutes. I'm always on the look out for new patterns for this material.


[/quote]

Thanks so much for the link. I really appreciate it and you.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Might even try to crochet again. Will let you know!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

You don't have to be a crocheter to do it like the above video.. it is so easy.....



Browniemom said:


> Thank you very much. Might even try to crochet again. Will let you know!


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

All I did was put 6-7 yarn-over's on the hook then did a double crochet until all but one thread was left on the hook then begin again. I will try to send a photo of the finised projects.
Karon


----------

